# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Porodiljne naknade po novom zakonu

## nana3

Molim vas za savjet jer sam totalno zbunjena ovim novim zakonom. Bila sam na porodiljnom do 14.06. ove godine. Budući mi je istekao ugovor na određeno ranije, nakon porodiljnog prijavila sam se na zavod za zapošljavanje gdje sam bila do 25.07. kad sam se zaposlila. Trenutno sam trudna 3 mjeseca i trebala bih roditi oko 1.3. Po novom zakonu, budući da imam prekid u radnom stažu nemam pravo na porodiljnu naknadu u punom iznosu plaće. Htjela bih prestati raditi ali neznam kako to što bezbolnije napraviti za mog poslodavca. Zanima me ukoliko dam otkaz, da li imam pravo na naknadu porodiljnog na zavodu za zapošljavanje nakon što rodim s obzirom na ove prekide? Ako ipak odem na komplikacije da li poslodavac treba uplaćivati poreze i doprinose za mene ili i to preuzima država? I da li se dobiva porodiljna naknada od 2660 kn bez obzira na plaću ako nemaš 12 mjeseci neprekidnog staža?

Zakomplicirala sam, ali nadam se da ćete mi pomoći, očajna sam a ne bih htjela financijski povrijediti  poslodavca kad su mi izašli u susret zaposlivši me znajući da sam trudna.

Hvala

----------


## panterica

dok se ne javi netko tko je upućen u detalje samo ću ti reć da nećeš financijski oštetiti poslodavca   :Love:

----------


## nana3

Hvala, nadam se da će mi netko pomoći u vezi tih detalja jer sam totalno zbunjena. 

I još jedno pitanje: u kojem zakonu piše da HZZO preuzima sve obveze nakon otvaranja komplikacija?

----------


## mamma san

> Hvala, nadam se da će mi netko pomoći u vezi tih detalja jer sam totalno zbunjena. 
> 
> I još jedno pitanje: u kojem zakonu piše da HZZO preuzima sve obveze nakon otvaranja komplikacija?


U Zakonu o obveznom osiguranju i Pravilniku o načinu ostvarivanja  prava iz obveznog  osgiranja.

Što se tiče tvojeg upita, po novom Zakonu prava po osnovu rodiljne potpore kao zaposlena osoba stječeš ako si imala 12 mjeseci neprekinutog staža u osiguranju. S druge strane ako odeš na rodiljni dopust, svi doprinosi i sve obveze oko tvoje naknade preuzima država. Tvoj poslodavac s tim nema veze. Naprotiv, mislim da ti možeš imati problema sa ostvarivanjem naknade ako otkažeš svoj ugovor o radu prije odlaska na rodiljni dopust. 

Moj savjet, prekid radnog odnosa i sve što želiš riješiti sa svojim poslodavcem, rješavaj nakon povratka sa rodiljnog odnosno roditeljskog dopusta.

----------


## nana3

Hvala na odgovoru. Još jedno pitanje: ako sad odem na komplikacije to bi značilo da imam samo 2 mjeseca radnog staža neprekidno, budući se ono prije ne računa. Da li bi mi porodiljna naknada u tom slučaju bila 2600 kn ili 1660? Hvala vam, probat ću još malo izdržati na poslu.

----------


## mamma san

> Hvala na odgovoru. Još jedno pitanje: ako sad odem na komplikacije to bi značilo da imam samo 2 mjeseca radnog staža neprekidno, budući se ono prije ne računa. Da li bi mi porodiljna naknada u tom slučaju bila 2600 kn ili 1660? Hvala vam, probat ću još malo izdržati na poslu.


i bolovanje se računa u staž. S druge strane, da sada moraš otići na bolovanje uslijed komplikacija u trudnoći, naknada za bolovanje bi ti iznosila oko 850 kuna (ako nemaš 12 mjeseci neprekinutog staža osiguranja, odnosno 18 mjeseci u posljedenje dvije godine). Nakon toga rodiljna naknada (u slučaju nastavnog rodiljnog dopusta) iznosila bi ti tih cca 1660 kuna (u slučaju da ostaneš u radnom odnosu).

mamma san ispravila svoj  krivi odgovor, a u skladu sa narednim postovima nana3.

----------


## nana3

Hvala puno na pomoći, sad mi je puno jasnije.   :Love:

----------


## mvrcelj

*mamama san* pitala bi te ako znas dali je svejedno kolika ti je placa bila, nakon minimalca za komplikacije u iznosu od 850 kn, porodiljni iznosi 2600? pitanje se odnosi na to ako je staz ispod 12 mjeseci!
dakle ako sam malo zakomplicirala pojednostavit cu(bar pokusat)...U kojem slucaju se kod porodiljnog u prvih 6 mjeseci dobija iznos pune place?

----------


## mamma san

> *mamama san* pitala bi te ako znas dali je svejedno kolika ti je placa bila, nakon minimalca za komplikacije u iznosu od 850 kn, porodiljni iznosi 2600? pitanje se odnosi na to ako je staz ispod 12 mjeseci!    TOČNO.
> dakle ako sam malo zakomplicirala pojednostavit cu(bar pokusat)...U kojem slucaju se kod porodiljnog u prvih 6 mjeseci dobija iznos pune place?    U slučaju prethodnog neprekinutog staža osiguranja u trajanju od min 12 mjeseci.

----------


## nana3

Opet bih molila vašu pomoć. Situacija je sljedeća. Ja sam na bolovanju zbog komplikacija u trudnoći od 01.10.2008. godine. Prije toga radila sam 2 mjeseca i pet dana u firmi, pa sam na obrascu za komplikacije predala prosjek plaće za 2 mjeseca (isplata u kolovozu za 5 dana i isplata u rujnu cijele plaće). U listopadu sam otvorila komplikacije pa to nije ušlo u obrazac. Nemam uvjet od 12 mjeseci radnog staža neprekidno, jer sam prije toga imala prekid od mjesec dana, ali imam 18 mjeseci radnog staža s prekidima u dvije godine. Dobila sam naknadu za bolovanje u iznosu od 830 kn pa me zanima zbog čega i da li imam pravo na višu naknadu. Zar te dvije isplate nisu dovoljne za izračun prosjeka?

Malo sam čitala novije postove u kojima navodite da ako nije ispunjen uvjet od 12 mjeseci staža neprekidno porodiljna naknada iznosi 1660 kn pa mi sad nije jasno hoće li mi porodiljna naknada iznositi 1660 ili 2600 kn kao što ste naveli u ovom postu? 

Hvala još jednom

----------


## freya7

ovo sam pitala na drugoj temi, a nadam se da ću ovdje dobiti odgovor  :Smile: 
isprike što stavljam opet isto pitanje  :Smile: 

prijateljica me zamolila da pitam  
zanima ju kolika iznosi porodiljna naknada kod žene koja se vraća nakon prve trudnoće(godinu dana na porodiljnom) na posao trudna, radit će cca 4-4.5mjeseca i ide nazad na porodiljni?prvo dijete navršava godinu dana sredinom siječnja 2009., a druga beba stiže sredinom srpnja  
da li ima pravo prvih 6 mjeseci novog porodiljnog na punu porodiljnu naknadu u visini plaće? 

unaprijed hvala

----------


## majola

prvi post, pa mi odma treba pomoc

bitno mi je pa ako neko zna odgovor, bila bi zahvalna

znaci do 24.4. ove godine sam bila na porodiljnom i do tog dana sam bila u radnom odnosu. od 1.5. sam opet u radnom odnosu, a tih sedam dana izmedju nisam bila nikako osigurana.

opet sam trudna i trebam rodit iduce ljeto. sad mene zanima, ako bi morala na komplikacije (jer sam morala i u prvoj trudnoci) prije nego sto napunim 12 mjeseci neprekidnog staza osiguranja, hocu li dobivat prosjek place ili minimalac ( i jeli to onda 1660 ili 2600)?

i jos: ako podjem na komplikacije, a istece mi ugovor na odredjeno tijekom komplikacija, sta cu primat na porodiljnom?

bilo bi super ako neko zna odgovor!

----------


## sunca

molim mišljenje!!

ako pet godina za redom imam plaću od 10 000kn netto i imam prekid u stažu od mjesec dana i potom zatrudnim i odem na porodiljski imam porodiljski od 1600 kuna !!!

je li to stvarno tako ili mi se samo čini?

----------


## mamma san

> Opet bih molila vašu pomoć. Situacija je sljedeća. Ja sam na bolovanju zbog komplikacija u trudnoći od 01.10.2008. godine. Prije toga radila sam 2 mjeseca i pet dana u firmi, pa sam na obrascu za komplikacije predala prosjek plaće za 2 mjeseca (isplata u kolovozu za 5 dana i isplata u rujnu cijele plaće). U listopadu sam otvorila komplikacije pa to nije ušlo u obrazac. Nemam uvjet od 12 mjeseci radnog staža neprekidno, jer sam prije toga imala prekid od mjesec dana, ali imam 18 mjeseci radnog staža s prekidima u dvije godine. Dobila sam naknadu za bolovanje u iznosu od 830 kn pa me zanima zbog čega i da li imam pravo na višu naknadu. Zar te dvije isplate nisu dovoljne za izračun prosjeka?  Slobodno se raspitaj u HZZO-u. No pretpostavljam da ti se prosjek nije mogao izračunati, jer nisi imala u cijelosti isplaćene 2 mjesečne plaće. 
> 
> Malo sam čitala novije postove u kojima navodite da ako nije ispunjen uvjet od 12 mjeseci staža neprekidno porodiljna naknada iznosi 1660 kn pa mi sad nije jasno hoće li mi porodiljna naknada iznositi 1660 ili 2600 kn kao što ste naveli u ovom postu?   50% proračunske osnovice odnosno cca 1660 kn (čl. 24.st.9. Zakona) Moja isprika, ono gore je stvarno krivo napisano. 
> 
> Hvala još jednom

----------


## mamma san

> ovo sam pitala na drugoj temi, a nadam se da ću ovdje dobiti odgovor 
> isprike što stavljam opet isto pitanje 
> 
> prijateljica me zamolila da pitam  
> zanima ju kolika iznosi porodiljna naknada kod žene koja se vraća nakon prve trudnoće(godinu dana na porodiljnom) na posao trudna, radit će cca 4-4.5mjeseca i ide nazad na porodiljni?prvo dijete navršava godinu dana sredinom siječnja 2009., a druga beba stiže sredinom srpnja  
> da li ima pravo prvih 6 mjeseci novog porodiljnog na punu porodiljnu naknadu u visini plaće? 
> 
> unaprijed hvala


da, ima. Rodiljni dopust joj se računa u staž osiguranja.

----------


## mamma san

> prvi post, pa mi odma treba pomoc
> 
> bitno mi je pa ako neko zna odgovor, bila bi zahvalna
> 
> znaci do 24.4. ove godine sam bila na porodiljnom i do tog dana sam bila u radnom odnosu. od 1.5. sam opet u radnom odnosu, a tih sedam dana izmedju nisam bila nikako osigurana.
> 
> opet sam trudna i trebam rodit iduce ljeto. sad mene zanima, ako bi morala na komplikacije (jer sam morala i u prvoj trudnoci) prije nego sto napunim 12 mjeseci neprekidnog staza osiguranja, hocu li dobivat prosjek place ili minimalac ( i jeli to onda 1660 ili 2600)?
> 
> i jos: ako podjem na komplikacije, a istece mi ugovor na odredjeno tijekom komplikacija, sta cu primat na porodiljnom?
> ...


uh, morat ću ti provjeriti. No, negdje negdje sam pročitala da se prekid ispod nekog sitnog broja dana ne broji u prekid staža osiguranja...

----------


## Jelka

Da ne otvaram novu temu...

Čitala sam o novom zakonu u jednom pravnom časopisu Informator, i šokirala se kad sam vidjela da onih 45 dana porodiljnog dopusta prije termina više nije "redovno", već mi za to treba potvrda ginekologa. 28 dana ostaje.

Ja sam u svojoj firmi najavila da me nema od tih 45 dana, sve ok, ali sad vidim da ću morati raditi i duže. Jesam li ja to dobro pročitala?  :/ 

Ne želim muljati i ako se dobro osjećam, radit ću, ali bilo bi lijepo otići tih mjesec i pol ranije, pogotovo kaj sam se u glavi već bila pripremila na to.

----------


## mamma san

> molim mišljenje!!
> 
> ako pet godina za redom imam plaću od 10 000kn netto i imam prekid u stažu od mjesec dana i potom zatrudnim i odem na porodiljski imam porodiljski od 1600 kuna !!!
> 
> je li to stvarno tako ili mi se samo čini?


Sunca, ti to hipotetski pitaš ili imaš konkretni slučaj?? 

U svakom slučaju, ako PRIJE otvaranja rodiljnog dopusta NEMAŠ  12 mjeseci staža osiguranja, tvoja rodiljna naknada iznosit će cca 1660 kuna, pa taman da imaš i 100.000 kuna plaću.

----------


## sunca

nije hipotetski, 

stvarni slučaj kolegice koja je imala mjesec dana prekida i nakon toga se opet zaposlila na sličnu plaću i ostala trudna. u maju/2009 će na porođajni i po tom zakonu bo trebala imat 1600 kuna plaće i ja to ne mogu vjerovat - to mi je van svake pameti !!!!!

----------


## majola

molim te provjeri ako ti nije problem, puno mi to znaci

----------


## mamma san

> majola prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> prvi post, pa mi odma treba pomoc
> 
> bitno mi je pa ako neko zna odgovor, bila bi zahvalna
> 
> znaci do 24.4. ove godine sam bila na porodiljnom i do tog dana sam bila u radnom odnosu. od 1.5. sam opet u radnom odnosu, a tih sedam dana izmedju nisam bila nikako osigurana.
> 
> ...


Provjerila. Dakle, prema Zakonu o radu postoji dio o prekidu u trajanju do 8 dana i utjecaju tog prekida na g.o.

Zvala sam i HZZO, no žena na info telefonu je mišljenja da ovaj prekid ulazi u prekid staža, jer Zakon nije propisao nikakave izuzetke.  :/ 

Na žalost, prema tome tvoja naknada bi bila 1660 kn. 

Ako saznam nešto drugo, u svakom slučaju ću ti javiti!

----------


## majola

mamma san - gore je spomenuto nesto o 12 mjeseci neprekidno ili 18 mjeseci u zadnje dvije godine? jeli to mozda vrijedi za moj slucaj?

Hvala ti na trudu!

----------


## mamma san

> mamma san - gore je spomenuto nesto o 12 mjeseci neprekidno ili 18 mjeseci u zadnje dvije godine? jeli to mozda vrijedi za moj slucaj?
> 
> Hvala ti na trudu!


Ovaj ili/ ili uvjet se odnosi samo na bolovanje uslijed komplikacija u trudnoći. U tvojem slučaju ako bi trebala otvoriti bolovanje, naknada bi ti bila izračunata na temelju prosjeka isplaćenih plaća u 6 prethodnih mjeseci, s tim da ne bi bila viša od 4250 kuna mjesečno.

No, za izračun rodiljne naknade uvjet je isključivo 12 mjeseci neprekinutog staža.

----------


## nana3

Dobila sam odgovor u HZZO. Može se izdračunati prosjek ali onih mojih min. 18 mjeseci staža u 2 godine ipak nije to jer sam za vrijeme porodiljnog imala istek ugovora o radu na određeno pa se porodiljni nakon toga ne računa u radni staž koji ulazi u ovaj obračun. Pa stvarno imam pravo samo na 831 kn naknade, a na porodiljnom 1660 kn. 

Hvala na brzom odgovoru.

----------


## Jelka

mamma san, a jel znaš možda odgovor na moje pitanje?   :Grin:

----------


## freya7

> da, ima. Rodiljni dopust joj se računa u staž osiguranja.


sorry na gnjavaži.....
znači imat će punu plaću bez obzira što neće radila 6mjeseci između starog porodiljnog i novog porodiljnog????

----------


## mamma san

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> da, ima. Rodiljni dopust joj se računa u staž osiguranja.
> 
> 
> sorry na gnjavaži.....
> znači imat će punu plaću bez obzira što neće radila 6mjeseci između starog porodiljnog i novog porodiljnog????


da. Njoj se uplaćuju doprinosi dok je na rodiljnom dopustu.

----------


## mamma san

> Da ne otvaram novu temu...
> 
> Čitala sam o novom zakonu u jednom pravnom časopisu Informator, i šokirala se kad sam vidjela da onih 45 dana porodiljnog dopusta prije termina više nije "redovno", već mi za to treba potvrda ginekologa. 28 dana ostaje.
> 
> Ja sam u svojoj firmi najavila da me nema od tih 45 dana, sve ok, ali sad vidim da ću morati raditi i duže. Jesam li ja to dobro pročitala?  :/ 
> 
> Ne želim muljati i ako se dobro osjećam, radit ću, ali bilo bi lijepo otići tih mjesec i pol ranije, pogotovo kaj sam se u glavi već bila pripremila na to.


Jelka, 45 dana je najraniji mogući datum kad ti se može otvorti rodiljni dopust. I otvara ga tvoj ginić, ako ćeš trebati mirovati, jer po Zakonu koristiš ono što je za tebe povoljnije, a to je umjesto bolovanja, rodiljni dopust. Da si kojim slučajem prije tog na bolovanju uslijed komplikacija u trudnoći, rodiljni dopust bi ti se otvorio također 45 dana prije termina. 

U slučaju da je sve ok sa tvojom trudnoćo, rodiljni dopust otvaraš 28 dana prije termina. 




OT
Do prije cca pola godine - godinu dana, bila sa najdublje uvjerena da trudnica može otići na rodiljni dopust po svojoj bolji najranije 45 dana prije termina (tu zanemarujem bolovanje). Na kraj, tako i piše u Zakonu o radu. No, praksa je pokazala da je naputak HZZO-a bio da se 45 dana ranije, rodiljni dopust otvara samo za one trudnice koje imaju neke komplikacije pa bi trebale biti pošteđene od rada.  

Sadašnji novi Zakon o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama otišao je korak dalje pa je ovu odredbu Zakona o radu produbio sa "...po mišljenju ovlaštenog liječnika" (ili tako nekako, ne citiram doslovno).

----------


## gala

mamma san molila bi te za savjet.
zaposlena sam od 1994 neprekidno (14 god). na bolovanju zbog komplikacija u trudnoći sam od 11/2007 a na porodiljnom od kraja 4/2008 (rodila sam u 6/2008). početkom 6/2009 bi se trebala vratiti raditi sa porodiljnog. Zanima me ukoliko zatrudnim i odmah po isteku porodiljnog otvorim bolovanje tj pređem sa orodiljnog na komplikacije, kakva će biti situacija sa mojim primanjima: plaća kod poslodavca mi iznosi oko 7000 kn. koliko bi trebala raditi po povratku s porodiljnog da ostvarim onaj maximum na komplikacijama i punu plaću na porodiljnom? znam da sam prije trebala imati 3 isplate nakon porodiljnog da ostvarim to pravo, al me zanima da li po novom zakonu ima kakvih promjena.l
hvala.
 :Love:

----------


## Princeza S

mamma san, imam i ja jedno pitanje za tebe  :Smile:  

Ja sam 23.06.2008. prešla s porodiljnog na mirovanje radnog odnosa do 3. godine života djeteta i to je u radnoj knjižici obilježeno i kao prekid staža.
Sad izgleda da sam ponovo trudna.
U međuvremenu smo otvorili svoju firmu i zaposlila bih se u njoj da dobijem nekakvu porodiljnu naknadu da nam ipak pridonese kućnom buđetu ..mamma san ediitrala dio posta u skladu sa pravilima ovog pdf-a.............

Inače sam prije porodiljnog bila u neprekinutom radnom odnosu u jednoj firmi od 15.02.2005. - dakle 23.06.2008.kad mi je završio porodiljni. Dakle ukupno skoro 39 mjeseci. Ima li to značaja?

Hvala ti unaprijed!

----------


## mamma san

> mamma san molila bi te za savjet.
> zaposlena sam od 1994 neprekidno (14 god). na bolovanju zbog komplikacija u trudnoći sam od 11/2007 a na porodiljnom od kraja 4/2008 (rodila sam u 6/2008). početkom 6/2009 bi se trebala vratiti raditi sa porodiljnog. Zanima me ukoliko zatrudnim i odmah po isteku porodiljnog otvorim bolovanje tj pređem sa orodiljnog na komplikacije, kakva će biti situacija sa mojim primanjima: plaća kod poslodavca mi iznosi oko 7000 kn. koliko bi trebala raditi po povratku s porodiljnog da ostvarim onaj maximum na komplikacijama i punu plaću na porodiljnom? znam da sam prije trebala imati 3 isplate nakon porodiljnog da ostvarim to pravo, al me zanima da li po novom zakonu ima kakvih promjena.l
> hvala.


Ako bi odmah nakon sadašnjeg porodiljnog u novoj trudnoći morala otići na bolovanje (bez povratka na posao) naknada bi ti iznosila 831 kunu.
Nastavni rodiljni, iskreno više nisam niti sama sigurna... Nekako sumnjam da ćeš imati 1663 kune. Moram provjeriti.  :/

----------


## mamma san

> mamma san, imam i ja jedno pitanje za tebe  
> 
> Ja sam 23.06.2008. prešla s porodiljnog na mirovanje radnog odnosa do 3. godine života djeteta i to je u radnoj knjižici obilježeno i kao prekid staža.
> Sad izgleda da sam ponovo trudna.
> U međuvremenu smo otvorili svoju firmu i zaposlila bih se u njoj da dobijem nekakvu porodiljnu naknadu da nam ipak pridonese kućnom buđetu ..mamma san ediitrala dio posta u skladu sa pravilima ovog pdf-a.............
> 
> Inače sam prije porodiljnog bila u neprekinutom radnom odnosu u jednoj firmi od 15.02.2005. - dakle 23.06.2008.kad mi je završio porodiljni. Dakle ukupno skoro 39 mjeseci. Ima li to značaja?
> 
> Hvala ti unaprijed!


Princeza S,
editirala sam dio tvojeg posta, jer pitanja u smislu izvrtanja propisa nisu u skladu sa pravilima ovog foruma.

No, da odgovorim na tvoj post.   :Smile:  
Koliko sam shvatila, ti nisi otkazala ugovor o radu, već su ti prava samo u mirovanju. Isto znači da si još uvijek pod ugovorom o radu kod poslodavca kod kojeg si bila do 23.6.2008. 

Znači, ti se ne možeš zaposliti u obiteljskoj tvrtki dokle god ne otkažeš ugovor o radu kod sadašnjeg poslodavca.

Ako odlučiš ostati na mirovanju prava iz radnog odnosa, onda to možeš učiniti do otvaranja rodiljnog dopusta. Tada ćeš prekinut ovo mirovanje, otvoriti rodiljni dopust i ostvarit ćeš naknadu u iznosu od 1663 kune, jer nećeš imati neprekinutih 12 mjeseci staža osiguranja.

Da se i sad ponovo vratiš na svoje radno mjesto i nakon toga u skladu sa propisima otvoriš rodiljni dopust, opet ćeš ostvariti 1663 kuna rodiljne naknade zbog toga što nemaš neprekinuti staž osiguranja od 12 mjeseci.

----------


## Princeza S

Hvala ti na odgovoru mamma san.

Neznam dali znaš, ali radni odnos u mirovanju do 3.god. života djeteta je zapravo samo formalno radni odnos i radi se samo o tome da ti je poslodavac dužan čuvati mjesto na koje se možeš vratiti, ali ti u knjižici moraju zaključiti staž i nemaš mirovinsko osim ako ga sama ne plaćaš. Zdravstveno imam preko muža.
Dakle, ja sam i misla prekinut ugovor s njima pa se samozaposlit jer drukčije nemam radni odnos tj.staž.. To mirovanje je samo nedovoljno dobro definirano čuvanje radnog mjesta.
Prije si morao za bolju naknadu imati 3 ili 6 mj neprekinuti radni odnos, onda je u tom segmentu stari zakon bio bolji, zar ne?

----------


## gala

mamma san hvala ti mnogo.  :Love:  
reci mi molim te koliko bi trebala raditi po povratsku s porodiljnog tj koliko bi isplata plaće trebala dobiti prije odlaska na bolovanje da bi ostvarila pravo na punu naknadu (obzirom da mi je plaća veća od 4500 ili koliko već)? 
hvala i   :Kiss:

----------


## mamma san

> Hvala ti na odgovoru mamma san.
> 
> Neznam dali znaš, ali radni odnos u mirovanju do 3.god. života djeteta je zapravo samo formalno radni odnos i radi se samo o tome da ti je poslodavac dužan čuvati mjesto na koje se možeš vratiti, ali ti u knjižici moraju zaključiti staž i nemaš mirovinsko osim ako ga sama ne plaćaš. Zdravstveno imam preko muža.
> Dakle, ja sam i misla prekinut ugovor s njima pa se samozaposlit jer drukčije nemam radni odnos tj.staž.. To mirovanje je samo nedovoljno dobro definirano čuvanje radnog mjesta.
> Prije si morao za bolju naknadu imati 3 ili 6 mj neprekinuti radni odnos, onda je u tom segmentu stari zakon bio bolji, zar ne?


Princeza S, radi se o MIROVANJU prava s osnova rada. Zato ti se i zaključuje staž u knjižici i radi se odjava sa zdravstvenog. Nitko ti u tom razdoblju nije obavezan ništa uplatiti. Zato si i prijavljena preko supruga za zdravstveno osgiuranje. 
Kad bi se negdje prijavila (u neku drugu firmu), PREKINULO bi ti se mirovanje. S druge strane, nisi otkazala ugovor o radu pa bi mogla imati i problema kod poslodavca. 

Da ne dužim stojim iza onog što sam ti napisala u prethodnom postu.

----------


## Princeza S

Ok, sad ne razumijem, ako odem na porodiljni iz ovog statusa, onda dobivam 1663 kn mjesečno prvih 6 mjeseci?
Dakle, nemoram se vraćat na posao da bih dobila tu naknadu?

----------


## mamma san

Odgovorila sam ti ovdje:




> ..........................
> Ako odlučiš ostati na mirovanju prava iz radnog odnosa, onda to možeš učiniti do otvaranja rodiljnog dopusta. Tada ćeš prekinut ovo mirovanje, otvoriti rodiljni dopust i ostvarit ćeš naknadu u iznosu od 1663 kune, jer nećeš imati neprekinutih 12 mjeseci staža osiguranja.
> 
> .......

----------


## sunce29

Imam pitanje.
Trenutno sam na produljenom porodiljnom dopustu radi njege djeteta s težim smetnjama u razvoju. sin ima 6god.i komisija mi je ponovno u lipnju.no trenutno sam trudna i termin mi je u mjesecu srpnju. Znači li to da tad otvaram redovni porodiljni i kolika bi mi trebala biti  naknada? Produljeni porodiljni koristim 1.5god.i imam stalni rani odnos neprekidnog staža 12god.uz prijavljenu minim.plaću oko 2200kn.
Nadam se da sam navela sve bitne činjenice a da nisam iskomplicirala.

----------


## anica68

čitala sam postove i interesira me slijedeće.termin šogorice je3.5.2009 godine a u radnom odnosu je od 15.11.2008 s prosjekom plaće 2700kuna.

pretpostavljam da će na  porodiljni 28 dana prije očekivanog termina  ili 5.4.2009 i tako će imati nmanje od 6 mjeseci rad.staza.poslodavac je znao da je trudna kod zaposlenja
tijekom 2006 i 2007 sam imala radnog staza s prekidima.imam li uopće pravo na porodiljnu naknadu???

----------


## Princeza S

Hvala mamma san, sad mi je sve jasno  :Kiss:

----------


## mamma san

> čitala sam postove i interesira me slijedeće.termin šogorice je3.5.2009 godine a u radnom odnosu je od 15.11.2008 s prosjekom plaće 2700kuna.
> 
> pretpostavljam da će na  porodiljni 28 dana prije očekivanog termina  ili 5.4.2009 i tako će imati nmanje od 6 mjeseci rad.staza.poslodavac je znao da je trudna kod zaposlenja
> tijekom 2006 i 2007 sam imala radnog staza s prekidima.imam li uopće pravo na porodiljnu naknadu???


Na min. od 1660 kn.

----------


## zelena

Da li netko zna odgovor  :?  Ako odem na rodiljni dopust 45 dana prije termina (uz naznaku svojeg liječnika da postoje određene komplikacije, te da bih s toga trebala biti pošteđena od rada) da li ostvarujem pravo na punu plaću, odnosno punu-prosjek zadnjih 6 mjeseci, ili ostvarujem pravo na iznos koji je određen i u slučaju komplikacija, a to je puna-maksimalno do iznosa 4.000 i nešto kuna  :?  :?  

Više mi se sviđa varijanta puna-prosjek zadnjih 6 mjeseci   :Grin:

----------


## mamma san

Zelena, odlazak na rodiljni dopust 45 dana ili 28 dana prije termina poroda nije uvjet za neki limitirani iznos naknade niti za neku promjenu u načinu obračuna. Rodiljna naknada se obračunava kao prosjek isplaćenih plaća u 6 mjeseci koji su prethodili mjesecu kad si otišla na rd. Po novom Zakonu, jedini ti je uvjet zahtjevanih nerekidnih 12 mjeseci staža osiguranja.

----------


## zelena

Draga *mamma san* puno puno hvala  :Naklon:   :Grin: !

----------


## Jelka

Hej, pa ja tebi nisam zahvalila na odgovoru, tek sad vidim!   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  

 :Kiss:  

A za onaj tvoj OT, mislim, više nije važno, ali tih 45 dana u starom zakonu je bio baš to - samo naputak HZZO-a, dakle nije bilo potrebno podastrijeti nekakve dokaze o komplikacijama?

----------


## Superman

Zanima me naknada za vrijeme korištenja roditeljskog dopusta (dakle drugih 6 mjeseci). U Zakonu stoji:

_10. Naknada plaće zaposlenog roditelja ili samozaposlenog roditelja
Članak 24.
(2) Zaposleni roditelj ili samozaposleni roditelj za vrijeme korištenja prava na roditeljski dopust iz članka 13. ovoga Zakona, prava na rad s polovicom punoga radnog vremena iz članka 15. stavka 3. ovoga Zakona, ima pravo na naknadu plaće, koja za puno radno vrijeme iznosi 100 % od osnovice za naknadu plaće utvrđene u skladu sa stavkom 1. ovoga članka i koja ne može za puno radno vrijeme iznositi više od 80% proračunske osnovice mjesečno, u trajanju od 6 mjeseci, počevši od prvoga dana korištenja prava._

Što znači ovih 80% proračunske osnovice? Može li tko pojasniti? *mamma san*? Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## Jelka

*Superman*, nisam mamma san, ali mogu i ja odgovoriti. To ti znači - 4.250 kn, ni lipe više (a može i manje, ovisno o tvojim primanjima), to je tih 80%.

----------


## summer

Zdravoseljacki, ako je placa npr. 6000 kn i vise, naknada je prvih 6 mjeseci u visini place, a drugih 6 mjeseci 4250?

----------


## mamma san

> Zanima me naknada za vrijeme korištenja roditeljskog dopusta (dakle drugih 6 mjeseci). U Zakonu stoji:
> 
> _10. Naknada plaće zaposlenog roditelja ili samozaposlenog roditelja
> Članak 24.
> (2) Zaposleni roditelj ili samozaposleni roditelj za vrijeme korištenja prava na roditeljski dopust iz članka 13. ovoga Zakona, prava na rad s polovicom punoga radnog vremena iz članka 15. stavka 3. ovoga Zakona, ima pravo na naknadu plaće, koja za puno radno vrijeme iznosi 100 % od osnovice za naknadu plaće utvrđene u skladu sa stavkom 1. ovoga članka i koja ne može za puno radno vrijeme iznositi više od 80% proračunske osnovice mjesečno, u trajanju od 6 mjeseci, počevši od prvoga dana korištenja prava._
> 
> Što znači ovih 80% proračunske osnovice? Može li tko pojasniti? *mamma san*? Hvala unaprijed!


Proračunska osnovica koja se primjenjivala u 2008. godini određena je Zakonom o izvršenju Državnog proračuna za 2007. g. (Nar. Nov., br. 137/06.) i iznosi 3326,00 kn. 

Znači 80% od 3326 iznosi 2660.80 kn (max naknada za roditeljski dopust je veća za 160,8 kuna više nego po starom zakonu).

----------


## mamma san

> *Superman*, nisam mamma san, ali mogu i ja odgovoriti. To ti znači - 4.250 kn, ni lipe više (a može i manje, ovisno o tvojim primanjima), to je tih 80%.


krivo, vidi gore moj odgovor.

----------


## mamma san

> Zdravoseljacki, ako je placa npr. 6000 kn i vise, naknada je prvih 6 mjeseci u visini place, a drugih 6 mjeseci 4250?


krivo.

----------


## Jelka

> Jelka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Superman*, nisam mamma san, ali mogu i ja odgovoriti. To ti znači - 4.250 kn, ni lipe više (a može i manje, ovisno o tvojim primanjima), to je tih 80%.
> 
> 
> krivo, vidi gore moj odgovor.


Joj, joj, sad i ja vidim da sam krivo napisala.   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  

U biti, samo sam dala krivu cifru. Ovih 4250 je bilo do prije godinu-dvije za prvih 6 mjeseci ("limitirana" rodiljna naknada, sad je "delimitirana").

Za drugih 6 mjeseci je taj iznos kaj ti kažeš - 2660,80.

----------


## summer

> summer prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zdravoseljacki, ako je placa npr. 6000 kn i vise, naknada je prvih 6 mjeseci u visini place, a drugih 6 mjeseci 4250?
> 
> 
> krivo.


Tako sam i mislila prije, pa mi je Jelka probudila nadu. Jelka, Jelka...   :Grin:

----------


## Superman

*mamma san*, hvala puno za odgovor!

*Jelka*, hvala i tebi i neka tvojih 4250 bude neka svijetla perspektiva!   :Wink:

----------


## Jelka

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  summer prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Embarassed:

----------


## mamma san

> gala prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mamma san molila bi te za savjet.
> zaposlena sam od 1994 neprekidno (14 god). na bolovanju zbog komplikacija u trudnoći sam od 11/2007 a na porodiljnom od kraja 4/2008 (rodila sam u 6/2008). početkom 6/2009 bi se trebala vratiti raditi sa porodiljnog. Zanima me ukoliko zatrudnim i odmah po isteku porodiljnog otvorim bolovanje tj pređem sa orodiljnog na komplikacije, kakva će biti situacija sa mojim primanjima: plaća kod poslodavca mi iznosi oko 7000 kn. koliko bi trebala raditi po povratku s porodiljnog da ostvarim onaj maximum na komplikacijama i punu plaću na porodiljnom? znam da sam prije trebala imati 3 isplate nakon porodiljnog da ostvarim to pravo, al me zanima da li po novom zakonu ima kakvih promjena.l
> hvala.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Provjerila. Dobro sam ti rekla. 831 za bolovanje, 1663 za rodiljni.

Da bi ostvarila prosjek za isplatu bolovanja većeg od ovog minimuma, moraš imati isplaćene barem 2 plaće. Ako bi se rodiljni nastavio na ovo bolovanje, onda bi se taj prosjek uzeo u obzir.

----------


## ira2210

Pozdrav cure! Imam jedno pitanje, planiram trudnoću, a zbog udaljenosti posla pretpostavljam da ću otići na komplikacije. Stalno sam zaposlena no slijedeći mjesec trebala bi uzeti 3 tjedna neplaćenog dopusta zbog privatnog obrazovanja. Isto sam koristila i prošle godine, kada su mi u HZZO-u dali informaciju da mi taj period neplaćenog neće ulaziti u prosjek za komplikacije, odnosno da mi to neće značiti prekid, budući da je potrebno imati 6 mjeseci neprekinutog rada. Htjela bi biti 100% sigurna da mi neplaćeni neće smanjiti prosjek plaće za komplikacije, ako daj Bože, dođe do trudnoće u slijedećih nekoliko mjeseci. Da li mi netko to može potvrditi?

----------


## mamma san

> Pozdrav cure! Imam jedno pitanje, planiram trudnoću, a zbog udaljenosti posla pretpostavljam da ću otići na komplikacije. Stalno sam zaposlena no slijedeći mjesec trebala bi uzeti 3 tjedna neplaćenog dopusta zbog privatnog obrazovanja. Isto sam koristila i prošle godine, kada su mi u HZZO-u dali informaciju da mi taj period neplaćenog neće ulaziti u prosjek za komplikacije, odnosno da mi to neće značiti prekid, budući da je potrebno imati 6 mjeseci neprekinutog rada. Htjela bi biti 100% sigurna da mi neplaćeni neće smanjiti prosjek plaće za komplikacije, ako daj Bože, dođe do trudnoće u slijedećih nekoliko mjeseci. Da li mi netko to može potvrditi?


Taj neplaćeni ti neće smanjiti izračun za komplikacije (potrebno je 12 mjeseci neprekidnog staža odnosno 18 sa prekidima u posljednje dvije godin), no može ti smanjiti rodiljnu naknadu ako ćeš otvarati rodiljni dopust unutar godine dana od tog neplaćenog dopusta. 
Naime, po novom Zakonu, za izračun delimitirane rodiljne naknade potreban je neprekidni staž osiguranja u trajanju od 12 mjeseci. Ako je prekinut, pa taman i na samo 1 dan, rodiljna naknada će iznositi 1660 kuna (bez obzira na visinu plaće).

----------


## ira2210

mamma san hvala. Dala si mi jako korisnu informaciju budući da sam danas htjela objaviti d aidem na neplaćeni (koji mi je već odobren). Ne znam samo kako su mi lani na HZZO-u rekli da ti nema veze, ili je i to u Zakonu u međuvremenu promjenjeno? Zanima me još nešto, koji se prosjek računa za delimitiranu rodiljnu naknadu u slučaju višemjesečnih komplikacija prije rodiljne naknade? I to su mi lani rekli da ide plaća prije komplikacija. Ide li ili se računa prosjek isplaćen na komplikacijama?

----------


## mamma san

> mamma san hvala. Dala si mi jako korisnu informaciju budući da sam danas htjela objaviti d aidem na neplaćeni (koji mi je već odobren). Ne znam samo kako su mi lani na HZZO-u rekli da ti nema veze, ili je i to u Zakonu u međuvremenu promjenjeno? Zanima me još nešto, koji se prosjek računa za delimitiranu rodiljnu naknadu u slučaju višemjesečnih komplikacija prije rodiljne naknade? I to su mi lani rekli da ide plaća prije komplikacija. Ide li ili se računa prosjek isplaćen na komplikacijama?


ako se rodiljna naknada nastavlja na naknadu uslijed komplikacija, obračun je isti, samo delimitiran. No opet, ova delimitiacija uvjetovana je neprekidnim stažom osiguranja od 12 mjeseci.

----------


## ira2210

Ako sam dobro razumjela, ukoliko ostvarim uvjet da imam 12 mjeseci neprekinutog staža (a imat ću budući da sam lani koristila neplaćeni u lipnji, a ove godine odustajem od njega-zbog ovih informacija uzet ću GO), dobit ću i nakon komplikacija prosjek svoje plaće (koji je veći od max koji se dobiva na komplikacijama). Znači potrebno je samo sa komplikacija otići direktno na rodiljni, bez prekida? I koji prosjek se uzima, zadnjih 6 ili 3 mjeseca rada prije komplikacija?

----------


## seven

:/ 
Molim Vas za pomoć i za savjet.Od 10.09.2008.sam na komplikacijama u trudnoći.Imam više od 12.mjeseci neprekinutog radnog staža i imam stalni radni odnos. Dobivam naknadu u visini od cca 3300,00 što iznosi prosjek plaće za 6 mjeseci prije nastupanja komplikacija. Termin mi je 15.05.2009. 
Informirala sam se koliko će mi iznositi naknada za rodiljni dopust do navršenih 6. mjeseci djetetova života, kao i za roditeljski dopust koji slijedi za slijedećih 6. mjeseci. Službenica na Hzzo-u zadužena za rodiljne naknade mi je na temelju gore navedenih podataka izračunala da ću (po novom zakonu) dobivati cca 1900,00 kn mjesečno do navršene prve godine djetetova života. 
Prema mojim saznanjima, trebala bih dobivati punu plaću (kao i do sada 3300,00 kn) za prvih 6.mjeseci,a za idućih 6 mjeseci pola tog iznosa. 
Službenica me je savjetovala da,ukoliko sam u stanju,prekinem komplikacije u trudnoći i vratim se na posao i radim u trajanju od dva mjeseca kako bih dobila barem dvije isplate od poslodavca u traženom roku. Nakon toga mogu natrag na bolovanje i ubrzo zatim i na porodiljni. Navodno bih tek tada ostvarila pravo na punu plaću prvih 6 mjeseci,i za maksimum od 2600,00 kn idućih 6 mjeseci djetetova života. 
Što da radim? Nisam u stanju za povratak na posao,ali izdržat ću ako mi kasnija financijska situacija o tome ovisi.

Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru,više mi ništa nije jasno...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Romy

Mamma san, i ja imam jedan problem, pa bih molila ako mi ga možeš malo rasvijetliti. 10.04.2007. istekao mi je porodiljni s Lucianom, nakon toga sam išla na bolovanje za sebe pa dobila dopust za njegu djeteta do 31.03.2009-te. Sad sam opet trudna. Trebala bih čuvati trudnoću, ali planiram se vratiti na posao barem na neko vrijeme da dobijem punu plaću ako je moguće, no buni me stavka 12 mjeseci neprekidnog staža, što bi to značilo?
Koliko moram mjeseci odraditi da bih dogurala do naknade koja će iznositi punu plaću?

----------


## mamma san

> Ako sam dobro razumjela, ukoliko ostvarim uvjet da imam 12 mjeseci neprekinutog staža (a imat ću budući da sam lani koristila neplaćeni u lipnji, a ove godine odustajem od njega-zbog ovih informacija uzet ću GO), dobit ću i nakon komplikacija prosjek svoje plaće (koji je veći od max koji se dobiva na komplikacijama). Znači potrebno je samo sa komplikacija otići direktno na rodiljni, bez prekida? I koji prosjek se uzima, zadnjih 6 ili 3 mjeseca rada prije komplikacija?


Dobro si razumjela. 
Prosjek koji se uzima je prosjek isplaćenih plaća u šest mjeseci koji su prethodili komplikacijama.

----------


## mamma san

> :/ 
> Molim Vas za pomoć i za savjet.Od 10.09.2008.sam na komplikacijama u trudnoći.Imam više od 12.mjeseci neprekinutog radnog staža i imam stalni radni odnos. Dobivam naknadu u visini od cca 3300,00 što iznosi prosjek plaće za 6 mjeseci prije nastupanja komplikacija. Termin mi je 15.05.2009. 
> Informirala sam se koliko će mi iznositi naknada za rodiljni dopust do navršenih 6. mjeseci djetetova života, kao i za roditeljski dopust koji slijedi za slijedećih 6. mjeseci. Službenica na Hzzo-u zadužena za rodiljne naknade mi je na temelju gore navedenih podataka izračunala da ću (po novom zakonu) dobivati cca 1900,00 kn mjesečno do navršene prve godine djetetova života. 
> Prema mojim saznanjima, trebala bih dobivati punu plaću (kao i do sada 3300,00 kn) za prvih 6.mjeseci,a za idućih 6 mjeseci pola tog iznosa. 
> Službenica me je savjetovala da,ukoliko sam u stanju,prekinem komplikacije u trudnoći i vratim se na posao i radim u trajanju od dva mjeseca kako bih dobila barem dvije isplate od poslodavca u traženom roku. Nakon toga mogu natrag na bolovanje i ubrzo zatim i na porodiljni. Navodno bih tek tada ostvarila pravo na punu plaću prvih 6 mjeseci,i za maksimum od 2600,00 kn idućih 6 mjeseci djetetova života. 
> Što da radim? Nisam u stanju za povratak na posao,ali izdržat ću ako mi kasnija financijska situacija o tome ovisi.
> 
> Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru,više mi ništa nije jasno...


Ne znam što ti je ta službenica govorila, ali ako imaš ovaj neprekidni staž koji ti je uvjet za naknadu izračunatu temeljem isplaćenih plaća, onda bi, u tvojem slučaju, tvoja naknada trebala iznositi isto kao i bolovanje (i to pod uvjetom da produžuješ sa bolovanja na rodiljni dopust).

----------


## mamma san

> Mamma san, i ja imam jedan problem, pa bih molila ako mi ga možeš malo rasvijetliti. 10.04.2007. istekao mi je porodiljni s Lucianom, nakon toga sam išla na bolovanje za sebe pa dobila dopust za njegu djeteta do 31.03.2009-te. Sad sam opet trudna. Trebala bih čuvati trudnoću, ali planiram se vratiti na posao barem na neko vrijeme da dobijem punu plaću ako je moguće, no buni me stavka 12 mjeseci neprekidnog staža, što bi to značilo?
> Koliko moram mjeseci odraditi da bih dogurala do naknade koja će iznositi punu plaću?


Romy, neprekidni staž koji se zahtjeva za izračun rodiljne naknade odnosi se na staž osiguranja /uplate dopirnosa) iz rada, bolovanja  te naknada plaća (naknade plaće na bolovanju koje dobiva osoba kojoj je istekao radni odnos i to dok joj traje bolovanje).,
U tvojem slučaju, prilikom povratka na posao po isteku njege, trebala bi raditi 3 mjeseca, odnosno ostvariti 2 isplate plaća do mjeseca koji će prethoditi mjesecu kad ćeš otići na bolovanje kako bi ostvarila naknadu temeljem prosjeka isplaćenih plaća. 

No, također moram ti savjetovati, da nikakav posao kao i naknada nije vrijedna tvojeg zdravlja kao i zdravlja tvojeg djeteta. Stoga, ako trebaš ići na bolovanje i odi na bolovanje.   :Smile:

----------


## Romy

Hvala ti puno, puno....  :Heart:  . Mogu li raditi 2 mjeseca i jedan mjesec biti na godišnjem, hoće li i to funkcionirati?
Što se trudnoće tiče, konzultirat ću se s ginićem, ali kađe da misli kako će biti sve ok. Imam uredski mirni posao, kompjuter i telefoni, sastanci i meljem cijeli dan, tako da nije neka fizikalija, a već mi strašno fale ljudi i odlazak na posao.

----------


## aro32

1. Ako idem na čuvanje zbog potencijalnih komplikacija, od početka plaća HZZO i to max. 4257 kn jer mi je plaća veća.
Ako mogu umjesto toga ići na bolovanje - do 42. dana će mi biti plaćeno min. 70% prosjeka zadnjih 6 plaća do BO, zatim od 43. dana do Obveznog rodiljnog će plaćati HZZO 4257 kn.

*Pitanje:* vrijedi li taj isti prosjek prije BO i nakon što me 'preuzme' HZZO???


2. Obvezni rodiljni bi mi isplaćivao HZZO bez gornjeg ograničenja (što je 100% moje plaće).

*Pitanje je*: vrijedi li ta naknada isključivo 6 mjeseci, ili 6 mj. od rođenja + 28 dana prije (što bi onda bilo 7 mj.), ili pak + 45 dana (što je 7 i pol)?


3. Što se događa od 6. mjeseca do godine dana? To je samo 2660 kn od HZZO-a. 

Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima.


mamma san editirala dio pitanja koji nije u skladu sa pravilima ovog foruma.

----------


## Bessie

> nana3 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hvala na odgovoru. Još jedno pitanje: ako sad odem na komplikacije to bi značilo da imam samo 2 mjeseca radnog staža neprekidno, budući se ono prije ne računa. Da li bi mi porodiljna naknada u tom slučaju bila 2600 kn ili 1660? Hvala vam, probat ću još malo izdržati na poslu.
> 
> 
> i bolovanje se računa u staž. *S druge strane, da sada moraš otići na bolovanje uslijed komplikacija u trudnoći, naknada za bolovanje bi ti iznosila oko 850 kuna (ako nemaš 12 mjeseci neprekinutog staža osiguranja, odnosno 18 mjeseci u posljedenje dvije godine). Nakon toga rodiljna naknada (u slučaju nastavnog rodiljnog dopusta) iznosila bi ti tih cca 1660 kuna (u slučaju da ostaneš u radnom odnosu).*
> 
> mamma san ispravila svoj  krivi odgovor, a u skladu sa narednim postovima nana3.


 Nadam se da možeš mene utješiti, jer ja nemam 12 mjeseci neprekidnog staža. Imam prekid od 20 dana prije dva mjeseca, a prije toga sam bila prijavljena 3 godine. Jel to znači da bih imala pravo na svoju plaću barem na komplikacijama?

----------


## Willow

mamma san, jesam li ja to dobro razumjela da se vrijeme provedeno na rodiljnom i roditeljskom dopustu računa kao staž? 
mislim, znam da HZZO uplaćuje doprinose... znači u tom slučaju ako se ide s porodiljnog na porodiljni - imaš pravo na delimitiranu rodiljnu naknadu? 

što je s komplikacijama u tom slučaju? bitne su samo uplate poslodavca?

ajde please ovo razjasni jer vidim da je bilo već par sličnih pitanja   :Grin:

----------


## mamma san

> 1. Ako idem na čuvanje zbog potencijalnih komplikacija, od početka plaća HZZO i to max. 4257 kn jer mi je plaća veća.
> Ako mogu umjesto toga ići na bolovanje - do 42. dana će mi biti plaćeno min. 70% prosjeka zadnjih 6 plaća do BO, zatim od 43. dana do Obveznog rodiljnog će plaćati HZZO 4257 kn.
> 
> *Pitanje:* vrijedi li taj isti prosjek prije BO i nakon što me 'preuzme' HZZO???
> 
> Ako se tvoje pitanje odnosi na komplikaciju u trudnoći, hzzo te plaća i u jednom i u drugom slučaju. Ako sa bolovanja zbog komplikacija nastaviš na rodiljni dopust, DA, vrijedi ti onaj obračun isplaćenih plaća koje si dostavila u HZZO prije bolovanja. Samo će isplate biti delimitirane. 
> 
> 
> 2. Obvezni rodiljni bi mi isplaćivao HZZO bez gornjeg ograničenja (što je 100% moje plaće).
> ...



I odgovorila sam na pitanja, ali molim stvarno sve korisnike da pročitaju barem ovaj topic od početka do kraja kako ne bih morala stalno odgovarati na ista pitanja.

----------


## mamma san

> mamma san, jesam li ja to dobro razumjela da se vrijeme provedeno na rodiljnom i roditeljskom dopustu računa kao staž? 
> mislim, znam da HZZO uplaćuje doprinose... znači u tom slučaju ako se ide s porodiljnog na porodiljni - imaš pravo na delimitiranu rodiljnu naknadu? 
> 
> što je s komplikacijama u tom slučaju? bitne su samo uplate poslodavca?
> 
> ajde please ovo razjasni jer vidim da je bilo već par sličnih pitanja


Willow, odgovorila sam Romy. Molim te pročitaj još jednom. 




> ............
> *Romy, neprekidni staž koji se zahtjeva za izračun rodiljne naknade odnosi se na staž osiguranja /uplate dopirnosa) iz rada, bolovanja  te naknada plaća (naknade plaće na bolovanju koje dobiva osoba kojoj je istekao radni odnos i to dok joj traje bolovanje).
> 
> U tvojem slučaju, prilikom povratka na posao po isteku njege, trebala bi raditi 3 mjeseca, odnosno ostvariti 2 isplate plaća do mjeseca koji će prethoditi mjesecu kad ćeš otići na bolovanje kako bi ostvarila naknadu temeljem prosjeka isplaćenih plaća.*

----------


## aro32

> Ako se tvoje pitanje odnosi na komplikaciju u trudnoći, hzzo te plaća i u jednom i u drugom slučaju. Ako sa bolovanja zbog komplikacija nastaviš na rodiljni dopust, DA, vrijedi ti onaj obračun isplaćenih plaća koje si dostavila u HZZO prije bolovanja. Samo će isplate biti delimitirane. 
> 
> I odgovorila sam na pitanja, ali molim stvarno sve korisnike da pročitaju barem ovaj topic od početka do kraja kako ne bih morala stalno odgovarati na ista pitanja.


Ispričavam se ako mi je nešto prije promaklo, ali neke su mi 'sitnice' stvarno ostale nerazjašnjene.

Evo, i moje prvo pitanje se odnosilo na 'obično' bolovanje koje mi plaća firma (80% plaće).
Tako ispada da mi se više 'isplati' pisati bolovanje umjesto komplikacija u trudnoći. Ili se varam. Je li to možda isto?

----------


## kristijel

Bok svima,pišem prvi put ,iako  postove i obavijesti s ovog foruma čitam već dulje vrijeme. Htjela sam se samo osvrnuti na jednu od promjena koje su osvanule s novim Zakonom o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama,a uskratit će prava koja su ranije proizlazila iz Zakona o radu i Zakona o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju. Nisam pravnik pa ne navodim točne članke spomenutih zakona,ali pravna služba HZZO-a me uvjerila kako isti više ne vrijede od 01.01.2009.,a te promjene su "zakačile" i mene,a odrazit će se nepovoljno na prava mnogih rodilja...Promjena se ukratko sastoji u tome da žena kojoj je za vrijeme trajanja PD-a istekao ugovor o radu na određeno vrijeme,više ne može koristiti pravo na na naknadu plaće i neprekinuti staž koji su ranije proizlazili iz radnog odnosa tj. te žene su u pravima bile izjednačene s onima i dalje  zaposlenima sve dok koriste porodiljni dopust. Prema novom zakonu takva mama postaje isti tren nezaposlena,prekida joj se staž,a na burzu se mora javiti u roku 30 dana kako bi  mogla ostvariti rodiljne i roditeljske potpore kao nezaposlena majka i taj zahtjev ispunjava u područnom uredu HZZO-a. Ako se za vrijeme korištenja tih prava odluči na novu trudnoću,možemo samo zamisliti koja minimalna financijska podrška države joj slijedi (nepovoljan izračun ,prekinuti staž,1663,00 kn i sl.) i da li će žene više uopće moći imati jedno za drugim dijete kad ju novim zakonom država u tome obeshrabruje i prijeći (osim ako muž ima odličnu plaću koja to može podnjeti). Naravno da će oni koji stvarno žele imati više djece,svoju djecu s ljubavlju,radošću i zahvalnošću i imati,samo pitanje je koliko im ovakvi zakoni u tome pomažu ili odmažu. Uz par dobrih promjena koje će koristiti samo manji broj roditelja,mislim da je ovaj zakon prilično destimulirajući,možda čak i više od onog koji je svojevremeno potaknuo Rode da se udruže u Udrugu koja  još jedina čini nešto u praksi i uljeva nadu za nas roditelje. Nadam se da nisam unjela previše pesimizma na ove stranice,samo sam htjela upozoriti na vrh sante leda. Pozdrav svima!

----------


## Bessie

Kristijel, u potpunosti se slažem s tobom i mislim da je ovaj zakon stimulirajući samo za nezaposlene majke. I sama znam slučaj žene koja je radije išla na treće dijete i 1663 kune na tri godine, nego da traži posao. Finanancijska situacija ni njima nije bajna, a jedva su i s ovo dvoje djece izlazili na kraj... 
Ja ću zbog 20 dana prekida staža (a godinama radim bez prestanka, tek sam kao trudna odbila otkaz) zbog novog zakona pasti na minimalac od 1663 kune - da sam znala sigurno ne bih ostala trudna. I zbog silnih sekiracija oko novaca ne mogu s veseliti bebi koliko bih trebala i mogla.    :Sad:  
Ugovori na neodređeno i tako su sve rijeđi, uskoro će samo nezaposlene majke rađati. Mislim da bi trebalo dići bunu oko toga!

----------


## sunce29

vidim da je tema oko novog zakona... pa da se i ja malo uključim...evo ovako;imam stalni radni odnos i neprekinuti staž oko 11god. no zadnju 1.5god.sam na produljenom porodiljnom zbog njege djeteta sa smetnjama u razvoju i imam primanje 2500kn. na dopustu sam do 6mj.ove god. i trenutno sam trudna. termin poroda mi je u 7mj.što se točno poklapa sa prekidom produljenod porodiljnom. obzirom da nisam radila i nemam isplačene plaće od strane poslodavca trebala bih imati primanja 1660kn :?  :? ili se ja varam. maleni sad ima 6 god.na ljeto će znači imati 6.5.
Nisam se još nigdje pravno raspitala ali kakve mogučnosti sad imam i kakva prava???

----------


## Romy

> vidim da je tema oko novog zakona... pa da se i ja malo uključim...evo ovako;imam stalni radni odnos i neprekinuti staž oko 11god. no zadnju 1.5god.sam na produljenom porodiljnom zbog njege djeteta sa smetnjama u razvoju i imam primanje 2500kn. na dopustu sam do 6mj.ove god. i trenutno sam trudna. termin poroda mi je u 7mj.što se točno poklapa sa prekidom produljenod porodiljnom. obzirom da nisam radila i nemam isplačene plaće od strane poslodavca trebala bih imati primanja 1660kn :?  :? ili se ja varam. maleni sad ima 6 god.na ljeto će znači imati 6.5.
> Nisam se još nigdje pravno raspitala ali kakve mogučnosti sad imam i kakva prava???


Nažalost, mislim da ćeš dobivati samo tih 1660kn...pročitaj moja pitanja i odgovore mamme san, isto sam na produljenom porodiljnom, samo ću se ja vratiti na posao nekih 2-3 mjeseca da bi mi poslodavac isplatio 2 uplate i da mi to uđe u izračun za porodiljnu naknadu. Ako možeš, odradi tih 3 mjeseca,pa na porodiljnom dobijaš punu plaću.

----------


## Willow

> Evo, i moje prvo pitanje se odnosilo na 'obično' bolovanje koje mi plaća firma (80% plaće).
> Tako ispada da mi se više 'isplati' pisati bolovanje umjesto komplikacija u trudnoći. Ili se varam. Je li to možda isto?


cure,  u slučaju bolovanja za vrijeme trudnoće, ako je bolovanje povezano s trudnoćom, automatski ideš na "komplikacije", na teret HZZO-a i možeš biti na komplikacijama do onih 45 dana prije poroda

u slučaju ostalih bolovanja plaću ti isplaćuje poslodavac i to je tih 80% tvoje plaće, u tom slučaju možeš biti na bolovanju maksimalno 42 dana i onda ti ide komisija 
ne možeš biti na običnom bolovanju za vrijeme trudnoće - u smislu da si na bolovanju nekoliko mjeseci, zato i postoje komplikacije  :Grin:  

inače, ako si zbog nekog drugog razloga (a ne trudnoće!) na bolovanju, ta umanjena plaća ti ulazi u prosjek na temelju kojeg se računa delimitirana naknada a komplikacije ne ulaze u prosjek, tj. gleda se plaća prije komplikacija!

----------


## mamma san

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Ako se tvoje pitanje odnosi na komplikaciju u trudnoći, hzzo te plaća i u jednom i u drugom slučaju. Ako sa bolovanja zbog komplikacija nastaviš na rodiljni dopust, DA, vrijedi ti onaj obračun isplaćenih plaća koje si dostavila u HZZO prije bolovanja. Samo će isplate biti delimitirane. 
> 
> I odgovorila sam na pitanja, ali molim stvarno sve korisnike da pročitaju barem ovaj topic od početka do kraja kako ne bih morala stalno odgovarati na ista pitanja.
> 
> 
> ...


Što ti se više isplati ili ne isplati, na žalost ne mogu ti odgovriti, jer takve kalkulacije ne dopuštamo na ovom forumu.   :Wink:  

No, bolovanje uslijed neke bolesti koje se otvara na teret poslodavca i isplaćuje se na teret poslodavca i to od minimalno 70% plaće na više. Nakon 42 dana kontiunuiranog bolovanja, ovo bolovanje prelazi na teret HZZO-a.

----------


## Lutka

> Promjena se ukratko sastoji u tome da žena kojoj je za vrijeme trajanja PD-a istekao ugovor o radu na određeno vrijeme,više ne može koristiti pravo na na naknadu plaće i neprekinuti staž koji su ranije proizlazili iz radnog odnosa tj. te žene su u pravima bile izjednačene s onima i dalje  zaposlenima sve dok koriste porodiljni dopust. Prema novom zakonu takva mama postaje isti tren nezaposlena,prekida joj se staž,a na burzu se mora javiti u roku 30 dana kako bi  mogla ostvariti rodiljne i roditeljske potpore kao nezaposlena majka i taj zahtjev ispunjava u područnom uredu HZZO-a.


 :shock:  molim naše pravnice, mammu san i ostale da ovo potvrde, ako je točno. PD je porodiljni dopust, pretpostavljam? Mislila sam ako jednom otvoriš porodiljni dopust kao zaposlena osaoba, da to tako i ostaje. Nema mi logike da se u slučaju prestanka ugovora o radu, u tom periodu, žena mora javiti na burzu jer tada ona i nije sposobna za rad, kad je pred porodom ili koristi dopust koji je već ranije potpisala na HZZO-u.
Ovo što je kristijel napisala, po meni (po ovome što sam na rodi do sada čitala) može važiti samo za prekid ugovora dok je žena na koplikacijama, tj.trudničkom bolovanju a ne dopustu.

----------


## mamma san

> Bok svima,pišem prvi put ,iako  postove i obavijesti s ovog foruma čitam već dulje vrijeme. Htjela sam se samo osvrnuti na jednu od promjena koje su osvanule s novim Zakonom o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama,a uskratit će prava koja su ranije proizlazila iz Zakona o radu i Zakona o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju. Nisam pravnik pa ne navodim točne članke spomenutih zakona,ali pravna služba HZZO-a me uvjerila kako isti više ne vrijede od 01.01.2009.,a te promjene su "zakačile" i mene,a odrazit će se nepovoljno na prava mnogih rodilja...Promjena se ukratko sastoji u tome da žena kojoj je za vrijeme trajanja PD-a istekao ugovor o radu na određeno vrijeme,više ne može koristiti pravo na na naknadu plaće i neprekinuti staž koji su ranije proizlazili iz radnog odnosa tj. te žene su u pravima bile izjednačene s onima i dalje  zaposlenima sve dok koriste porodiljni dopust. Prema novom zakonu takva mama postaje isti tren nezaposlena,prekida joj se staž,a na burzu se mora javiti u roku 30 dana kako bi  mogla ostvariti rodiljne i roditeljske potpore kao nezaposlena majka i taj zahtjev ispunjava u područnom uredu HZZO-a. Ako se za vrijeme korištenja tih prava odluči na novu trudnoću,možemo samo zamisliti koja minimalna financijska podrška države joj slijedi (nepovoljan izračun ,prekinuti staž,1663,00 kn i sl.) i da li će žene više uopće moći imati jedno za drugim dijete kad ju novim zakonom država u tome obeshrabruje i prijeći (osim ako muž ima odličnu plaću koja to može podnjeti). Naravno da će oni koji stvarno žele imati više djece,svoju djecu s ljubavlju,radošću i zahvalnošću i imati,samo pitanje je koliko im ovakvi zakoni u tome pomažu ili odmažu. Uz par dobrih promjena koje će koristiti samo manji broj roditelja,mislim da je ovaj zakon prilično destimulirajući,možda čak i više od onog koji je svojevremeno potaknuo Rode da se udruže u Udrugu koja  još jedina čini nešto u praksi i uljeva nadu za nas roditelje. Nadam se da nisam unjela previše pesimizma na ove stranice,samo sam htjela upozoriti na vrh sante leda. Pozdrav svima!


kristijel, možda te nisam razumijela  :/  ali niti ranije nisi mogao dobiti više od 1663 kune ako si nakon jednog rodiljnog (i roditeljskog dopusta - po terminologiji novog Zakona) otvorila komplikacije u trudnoći (taj je naknada max 831 kunu) i sa njih otišla na rodiljni dopust (max 1663 kn). No, da se novi rodiljni dopust odmah nastavlja na prethodni naknada ispada ona prva delimitirana...
Nezaposleni roditelj, ima u osnovi ista prava kao i prije, samo što majke - kućanice (koje nisu na burzi, nemaju studentska i školska prava itd.) već samo osiguranje na HZZO preko npr. supruga, imaju mogućnost naknade od 1663 kune...itd itd itd. 

Jedna velika novost je samo u ovom ograničenju od 12 mjeseci neprekidnog staža osiguranja kao uvjet za delimitiranu rodiljnu naknadu.

----------


## Deaedi

Izgubila sam se u svoj sili specificnih situacija..imam pitanje (nije za mene   :Grin:  ). Prijateljica mi je trudna 2 mj.

1. Radi vec 10g, stalni radni odnos, na neodređeno
2. Placa recimo 11.000 kn
3. Tesko podnosi prve mjesece trudnoce, tako joj je bilo i u prvoj trudnoci (prije 6g). Doktor joj je sada savjetovao da otvori bolovanje i ode na komplikacije.

Pitanja:

1. Ako ode na komplikacije, koliko ce joj biti naknada za vrijeme komplikacija?
2. Ako se nakon npr. 3 mjeseci na komplikacijama vrati na posao, kolika ce joj biti porodiljna naknada kada ode na prodiljni? Naime, boji se da li bi joj komplikacije mogle srusiti visinu porodiljne naknade po rođenju djeteta? Kolika će joj biti naknada prvih 6mj, a koliko drugih 6mj po rođenju djeteta?
3.Koliko traje porodiljni, ako i tata želi iskoristi par mjeseci?

I jos jedna stvar - da li joj njen poslodavac moze uplacivati placu dok je na komplikacijama - naime, poslodavac je super i svakako joj zeli i za vrijeme komplikacija, pa vjerojatno i porodiljnog placati placu, barem dio, npr. 50%. Od nje za to vrijeme ne trazi nikakvu protucinidbu ni dolazak na posao,niti nekakve radne zadatke, osim da je tu i tamo moze telefonom kontaktirati, po potrebi, i da je i dalje u kontaktima sa strankama navodi kao referencu. Da li je to moguce?

----------


## mamma san

> kristijel prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Promjena se ukratko sastoji u tome da žena kojoj je za vrijeme trajanja PD-a istekao ugovor o radu na određeno vrijeme,više ne može koristiti pravo na na naknadu plaće i neprekinuti staž koji su ranije proizlazili iz radnog odnosa tj. te žene su u pravima bile izjednačene s onima i dalje  zaposlenima sve dok koriste porodiljni dopust. Prema novom zakonu takva mama postaje isti tren nezaposlena,prekida joj se staž,a na burzu se mora javiti u roku 30 dana kako bi  mogla ostvariti rodiljne i roditeljske potpore kao nezaposlena majka i taj zahtjev ispunjava u područnom uredu HZZO-a.
> 
> 
>  :shock:  molim naše pravnice, mammu san i ostale da ovo potvrde, ako je točno. PD je porodiljni dopust, pretpostavljam? Mislila sam ako jednom otvoriš porodiljni dopust kao zaposlena osaoba, da to tako i ostaje. Nema mi logike da se u slučaju prestanka ugovora o radu, u tom periodu, žena mora javiti na burzu jer tada ona i nije sposobna za rad, kad je pred porodom ili koristi dopust koji je već ranije potpisala na HZZO-u.
> Ovo što je kristijel napisala, po meni (po ovome što sam na rodi do sada čitala) može važiti samo za prekid ugovora dok je žena na koplikacijama, tj.trudničkom bolovanju a ne dopustu.


Za vrijeme korištenja bilo koje vrste dopusta ili bolovanja na teret HZZO-a potrebno je u roku od 30 dana javiti na HZZO promjenu osnove osiguranje (promjena statusa iz zaposlena u nezaposlena osoba) kako bi to HZZO kod sebe prilagodio. Prijava na burzu ide po isteku korištenja prava. Ako se osoba (trudnica /majka / otac) ne javi na HZZO u roku od 30 dana o promjenjenom statusu osgiruanja, tada mu prestaju SVA prava. Ovo nije novina. Ovo su obveze i iz prijašnjeg zakona.

----------


## mamma san

> Izgubila sam se u svoj sili specificnih situacija..imam pitanje (nije za mene   ). Prijateljica mi je trudna 2 mj.
> 
> 1. Radi vec 10g, stalni radni odnos, na neodređeno
> 2. Placa recimo 11.000 kn
> 3. Tesko podnosi prve mjesece trudnoce, tako joj je bilo i u prvoj trudnoci (prije 6g). Doktor joj je sada savjetovao da otvori bolovanje i ode na komplikacije.
> 
> Pitanja:
> 
> 1. Ako ode na komplikacije, koliko ce joj biti naknada za vrijeme komplikacija?
> ...


Deadi, nemoj se ljutiti, ali samo par postova gore imaš odgovor na ova pitanja. Tu ću samo ukratko:

1. 4250 kn

2. povratak na posao sa komplikacija, pa mjesec rada pa rodiljni - ruši joj prosjek. No, ako ima tešku trudnoću, neka ne kalkulira sa poslom, već neka ostane doma. Rodiljni koji se nastavlja na bolovanje ostaje joj prosjek koji je izračunat prije bolovanja, samo delimitiran.

3. ako koristi 3 mjeseca, roditeljski dopust se povećava za još 2.

----------


## mamma san

I zadnje, Deadi, ako njen poslodavac joj želi nadoknaditi razliku u primanjima na to ima pravo prema odredbama novog Zakona, čl. 26 (Ostvarivanje prava u većem opsegu).

----------


## Deaedi

> I zadnje, Deadi, ako njen poslodavac joj želi nadoknaditi razliku u primanjima na to ima pravo prema odredbama novog Zakona, čl. 26 (Ostvarivanje prava u većem opsegu).


Ne ljutim se, nisam bas stigla citati sve...

Hvala za odgovore.

----------


## sunce29

> Nažalost, mislim da ćeš dobivati samo tih 1660kn...pročitaj moja pitanja i odgovore mamme san, isto sam na produljenom porodiljnom, samo ću se ja vratiti na posao nekih 2-3 mjeseca da bi mi poslodavac isplatio 2 uplate i da mi to uđe u izračun za porodiljnu naknadu. Ako možeš, odradi tih 3 mjeseca,pa na porodiljnom dobijaš punu plaću.


ali tada bih trebala prekinuti produljeni porodiljni i ići raditi jer mi se datumi točno poklapaju. Ipak mislim da je moje dijete za koje koristim dopust važnije i da mi je bitnije čuvati trudniću nego riskirati za koju stotinu kuna. neznam čemu takav zakon i gdje je tu zaštita trudnica i majki-bojim se da su tim zakonom mnoge majke i trudnice zakinute, pogotovo ako moraju čuvati trudnoču i iz zdravstvenih razloga namogu ići raditi ili odraditi ta tri mjeseca

----------


## mamma san

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...c239146c43d61f

----------


## kristijel

> Romy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mamma san, i ja imam jedan problem, pa bih molila ako mi ga možeš malo rasvijetliti. 10.04.2007. istekao mi je porodiljni s Lucianom, nakon toga sam išla na bolovanje za sebe pa dobila dopust za njegu djeteta do 31.03.2009-te. Sad sam opet trudna. Trebala bih čuvati trudnoću, ali planiram se vratiti na posao barem na neko vrijeme da dobijem punu plaću ako je moguće, no buni me stavka 12 mjeseci neprekidnog staža, što bi to značilo?
> Koliko moram mjeseci odraditi da bih dogurala do naknade koja će iznositi punu plaću?
> 
> 
> Romy, neprekidni staž koji se zahtjeva za izračun rodiljne naknade odnosi se na staž osiguranja /uplate dopirnosa) iz rada, bolovanja  te naknada plaća (naknade plaće na bolovanju koje dobiva osoba kojoj je istekao radni odnos i to dok joj traje bolovanje).,
> U tvojem slučaju, prilikom povratka na posao po isteku njege, trebala bi raditi 3 mjeseca, odnosno ostvariti 2 isplate plaća do mjeseca koji će prethoditi mjesecu kad ćeš otići na bolovanje kako bi ostvarila naknadu temeljem prosjeka isplaćenih plaća. 
> ...


Samo sam htjela upozoriti kako nisu sve promjene koje donosi novi zakon one na bolje,nego postoje i loše strane njegovog stupanja na snagu. Ukratko:prema ranijim zakonima žena koja je za vrijeme prestanka radnog odnosa  koristila porodiljni dopust,imala je i dalje prava s osnova tog radnog odnosa za svo vrijeme trajanja bolovanja. Sada,po novom zakonu,ta ista žena ne prijavljuje HZZO-u samo promjenu osnove osiguranja,nego po isteku postojećeg riješenja (npr.istek roditeljskog dopusta do prve god.djetetova života),a kada želi nastaviti koristiti roditeljski dopust za treće dijete do njegove treće god. starosti,gubi raniji status i izjednačuje se s pravima nezaposlenog roditelja. Naravno ako se javi na burzu u roku 30 dana,dođe na HZZO zaključiti staž i preda zahtjev za roditeljskom poštedom od rada za preostali dio "dopusta". Novčana naknada ostaje ista-1663,00 kn,ali ostala prava se dokidaju i više nije zaštićena u slučaju eventualne nove trudnoće ,zbog prekida staža. Zapravo isto joj je kao da uopće prije nije niti radila. Mislim da je tu nanesena nepravda ženama koje su za vrijeme porodiljnog dopusta ostale bez posla,a nisu imale pravo uspostaviti roditeljski dopust od 6.mjeseca do treće god. starosti djeteta odmah u komadu,nego su to pravo u područnom uredu HZZO-a na taj način iscjepkali. Pretpostavljam da su to tako radili sredinom prošle god.,jer su znali za nastupanje novog zakona od 01.01.2009. kako bi nas skinuli s državnog proračuna i tako uštedjeli na doprinosima koje su prije bili dužni za nas uplaćivati za svo vrijeme takvog bolovanja.

----------


## mamma san

Kristijel, iste aktivnosti su i bile i po prethodnom zakonu, samo što se dopust drugačije zove.

I veća sam ti odgovorila na tvoj komentar, par postova više.   :Smile:

----------


## kristijel

> Kristijel, iste aktivnosti su i bile i po prethodnom zakonu, samo što se dopust drugačije zove.
> 
> I veća sam ti odgovorila na tvoj komentar, par postova više.


Da mamma san,ali prije novog zakona,korisnica prava na naknadu plaće usljed korištenja rodiljnog i/ili roditeljskog dopusta,imala je to pravo u potpunosti iskoristiti čak i* po prestanku radnog odnosa*, *jednako,pod istim uvjetima* *kao* da je i dalje *zaposlena* (visina naknade bila  je kao da joj nije prestao radni odnos,a staž bi joj se i dalje uplaćivao za cijelo vrijeme trajanja tog nazovimo sad bolovanja( pošto su se mjenjali nazivi). Samo je trebala javiti promjenu osnove osiguranja u HZZO,što si i ti upozorila kao važno,ali na burzu se nije trebala javiti *usred* korištenja tog svog "dopusta",nego kad se on *dovrši*. Sada takvu mamu novi zakon tretira već po isteku prvog riješenja kao nezaposlenu,a prije je imala pravo produživati svoj dopust od 6 do 12mj.,a zatim od 12-36 mj.,ako se radi o blizancima,trećem i svakom idućem djetetu ,na istim osnovama kao da je zaposlena. Sada ne može. Na to sam htjela upozoriti. Hvala.

----------


## mamma san

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kristijel, iste aktivnosti su i bile i po prethodnom zakonu, samo što se dopust drugačije zove.
> 
> I veća sam ti odgovorila na tvoj komentar, par postova više.  
> 
> 
> Da mamma san,ali prije novog zakona,korisnica prava na naknadu plaće usljed korištenja rodiljnog i/ili roditeljskog dopusta,imala je to pravo u potpunosti iskoristiti čak i* po prestanku radnog odnosa*, *jednako,pod istim uvjetima* *kao* da je i dalje *zaposlena* (visina naknade bila  je kao da joj nije prestao radni odnos,a staž bi joj se i dalje uplaćivao za cijelo vrijeme trajanja tog nazovimo sad bolovanja( pošto su se mjenjali nazivi). Samo je trebala javiti promjenu osnove osiguranja u HZZO,što si i ti upozorila kao važno,ali na burzu se nije trebala javiti *usred* korištenja tog svog "dopusta",nego kad se on *dovrši*. Sada takvu mamu novi zakon tretira već po isteku prvog riješenja kao nezaposlenu,a prije je imala pravo produživati svoj dopust od 6 do 12mj.,a zatim od 12-36 mj.,ako se radi o blizancima,trećem i svakom idućem djetetu ,na istim osnovama kao da je zaposlena. Sada ne može. Na to sam htjela upozoriti. Hvala.


KRIVO!!!!

Nije izgubila prava. Prava su joj ostala ista. Samo se drugačije zovu. Postupak je isti kao i prije. To ti cijelo vrijeme govorim. 

NE VIDIM NIKAKAV GUBITAK PRAVA, ako majka po gubitku posla ostaje osgiurana i ostvaruje naknadu cijelu godinu.

----------


## mamma san

I na burzu se ne javlja usred korištenja prava, već, kao i prije, po isteku prava. Procedura je ista.

----------


## mamma san

> ................Sada takvu mamu novi zakon tretira već po isteku prvog riješenja kao nezaposlenu,a prije je imala pravo produživati svoj dopust od 6 do 12mj.,a zatim od 12-36 mj.,ako se radi o blizancima,trećem i svakom idućem djetetu ,na istim osnovama kao da je zaposlena. Sada ne može. Na to sam htjela upozoriti. Hvala.


I ovo je apsolutno krivo. 

I nezaposlena majka ima pravo koristiti produljeni roditeljski dobi u trajanju od čak 30 mjeseci (+ onih prethodnih 6). 

Molim te, pročitaj prvo Zakon, a i na našem portalu imaš tekst, a ovdje ti je link sa pravima za nezaposelnu majku. http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2708

----------


## kristijel

> kristijel prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> ................Sada takvu mamu novi zakon tretira već po isteku prvog riješenja kao nezaposlenu,a prije je imala pravo produživati svoj dopust od 6 do 12mj.,a zatim od 12-36 mj.,ako se radi o blizancima,trećem i svakom idućem djetetu ,na istim osnovama kao da je zaposlena. Sada ne može. Na to sam htjela upozoriti. Hvala.
> 
> 
> I ovo je apsolutno krivo. 
> 
> ...


Ne razumijemo se nas dvije,ali dobro,ima vremena pa budemo. Znam da postoje prava za nezaposlene majke,ali prije ja zakon razlučivao one koje ostaju bez posla,a već su započele koristiti dopust,od  skroz nezaposlenih majki. Da,nezaposlenima i kućanicama izvan sustava rada su sada priznata nova i veća prava i meni je drago zbog njih,ali mi koje smo radile i imale neprekinuti staž osiguranja sada padamo na nižu razinu prava i više ne važi dio 42.članka Zakona o obveznome zdravstvenome osiguranju u dijelu koji je u suprotnosti s novim zakonom. Tako su mi rekli u pravnoj službi HZZO-a i taj argument stoji na putu da i sama ostvarim sva svoja ranije stečena prava. Kako ne razumiješ da nije stvar samo u tome jesi li zdravstveno osigurana (pa to je minimum i obaveza za sve) i ta naknada koja za nezaposlenu majku iznosi tek od dana rođenja djeteta pa sve do kraja poštede od rada u jednakom iznosu od 1663,00 kn,a ja sam npr. dobivala 2500,00 od 6 mjeseci do godine dana djeteta iako sam formalno isto bila nezaposlena,ali prema spomenutom 42.članku Zakona sam imala sva prava zaposlene mame  što se tiče i staža i novaca. A to nije sitnica,a mnoge žene će uskoro osjetiti tu novinu i ne "sipam" iz rukava već iz vlastitog iskustva i pročitavši zakone uzduž i poprijeko. Sorry što sam tvrdoglava,ali uvijek ću ustajati protiv nepravde,a ona je već učinjena mnogima,jer nažalost nisam jedina.

----------


## zelena

Malo sam iščitavala Zakon o radu... i Pravilnik o naknadama...no čini mi se (barem kako ja tumačim Zakon  :/ ) da tako nije u praksi.. Dakle, imam pitanje: da li se nakon 45 dana prije poroda i 6 mjeseci rodiljnog dopusta (inače sam zaposlena za stalno) imam pravo vratiti na posao i iskoristiti opciju rada na pola radnog vremena do navršene djetetove 1. godine života   :Rolling Eyes:   :? ..... I ukoliko je to moguće da li za taj period od 6 mjeseci primam 50% plaće i 50% naknade??   :Wink:

----------


## mamma san

> Malo sam iščitavala Zakon o radu... i Pravilnik o naknadama...no čini mi se (barem kako ja tumačim Zakon  :/ ) da tako nije u praksi.. Dakle, imam pitanje: da li se nakon 45 dana prije poroda i 6 mjeseci rodiljnog dopusta (inače sam zaposlena za stalno) imam pravo vratiti na posao i iskoristiti opciju rada na pola radnog vremena do navršene djetetove 1. godine života    :? ..... I ukoliko je to moguće da li za taj period od 6 mjeseci primam 50% plaće i 50% naknade??


Da, imaš pravo na korištenje rada na pola radnog vremena za vrijeme roditeljskog dopusta, s tim da u tom slučaju se roditeljski dopust koristi u dvostrukom trajanju neiskorištenog dijela.  

I da, na obračun naknade i plaće.

----------


## zelena

Puno hvala   :Wink:  .... Sad ja baš gnjavim s pitanjima   :Embarassed:  .... ali imam još jedno: U slučaju da na dopustu ostanem ne 6 nego 7, 8 ili 9 mjeseci da li se i onda mogu vratiti raditi na pola radnog vremena do navršene djetetove 1. godine života ?   :Grin:   Hvala još jednom...

----------


## mamma san

Preostali dio dopusta možeš koristiti kao rad na pola vremena. I po ovom Zakonu ti nije limit prva godina života, već razdoblje trajanja dopusta. Pročitaj još jednom što sam ti napisala u gornjem odgovoru.

----------


## Mirtica

Evo i mene s pitanjem:

Ako se prekinem rodiljski dopust i vratim se na posao krajem mjeseca (točnije 1 tjedan prije kraja kalendarskog mjeseca) i radim još puna 2, i onda na početku sljedećeg mj otvaram novi porodiljski, da li se to računa kao 2 isplate u mjesecu prije otvaranja porodiljskog ili moram imati točno 3 puna mjeseca rada?
Dakle, na obračunu za porodiljski bih imala jedan tjedan 4. mj i cijeli 5. mj., a porodiljski otvaram 01.07. (radila bih i cijeli 6. mj. naravno).

----------


## zelena

Puno hvala...ma iščitavala sam opet (ali ne baš pažljivo   :Embarassed:  ) članak 14. i 15. Zakona o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama ....pa me ustvari zbunio onaj dio koji se odnosi na rad s polovicom punog radnog vremena nakon rodiljnog dopusta i nakon obveznog rodiljnog dopusta - tu je ustvari razlika.....pa sma se pogubila   :Embarassed:   :Grin:

----------


## kudri

> summer prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Zdravoseljacki, ako je placa npr. 6000 kn i vise, naknada je prvih 6 mjeseci u visini place, a drugih 6 mjeseci 4250?
> 
> 
> krivo.


Mamma san: Please, odgovori/ispravi ovu tvrdnju!!
Naime, zanima me sljedeće? Koliko se prima prvih 6 mj, koliko drugih??
Pretpostavka: neprekinuti radni staž duži od 12 mjeseci + dvije varijante: plaća iznad 6000 kuna/plaća 3500 tisuća kuna!!
Zanima me, da li porodiljna naknada ima veze sa plaćom ili svaka veća plaća  ne znači ništa..joj, nadam se da nisam zakomplicirala!!

Hvala!

----------


## mamma san

Kudri, za vrijeme rodiljnog dopusta (do djetetovog 6. mjeseca života) dobiva se prosjek isplaćenih plaća (delimitirano). Za vrijeme roditeljskog dopusta, naknada se kreće od 1663 - 2660 kuna. U tvojem slučaju dobit ćeš 2660 kuna.

----------


## Mirtica

> Evo i mene s pitanjem:
> 
> Ako se prekinem rodiljski dopust i vratim se na posao krajem mjeseca (točnije 1 tjedan prije kraja kalendarskog mjeseca) i radim još puna 2, i onda na početku sljedećeg mj otvaram novi porodiljski, da li se to računa kao 2 isplate u mjesecu prije otvaranja porodiljskog ili moram imati točno 3 puna mjeseca rada?
> Dakle, na obračunu za porodiljski bih imala jedan tjedan 4. mj i cijeli 5. mj., a porodiljski otvaram 01.07. (radila bih i cijeli 6. mj. naravno).


Citiram se jer nema odgovora.... moram se javiti u firmu pa mi je bitno...

----------


## kudri

aha,
sad shvaćam!! hvala puno! a o čemu ovisi ovih 1663-2660? Da li će 2660 kuna dobiti i netko sa 3500 kuna plaće? 
Od kad se uzima prosjek plaće? Od termina poroda, pa tri/šest mjeseca unazad ili...? Što ako se netom prije poroda, odnosno odlaska na obavezni porodiljni promijeni radno mjesto, gdje je manja plaća?? Da li se i onda zbrajaju prosjeci zadnjih šest plaća (od jednog i drugog radnog mjesta...ili??)
hvala još jednom!!

----------


## LIMA

Ja ću pomoći koliko znam, da malo odteretim mammu san
*kudri*, prije odlaska na komplikacije/porodiljni nosiš u socijalno papir iz firme na kojem ti je ispisano *zadnjih 6 isplata plaće do mjeseca koji prethodi tom mjesecu.* I to je to.

Konkretno: ja sam otišla na komplikacije 15. 11.
Na papiru za socijalno su mi bile ispisane plaće za: travanj, svibanj, lipanj, srpanj, kolovoz i rujan. (zato što mi je plaća za rujan  isplaćena u listopadu, dakle, mjesecu koji je prethodio mjesecu u kojem sam otvorila komplikacije).

Drugih 6 mjeseci (roditeljski dopust) imaš također svoju plaću ali u slučaju da dobivaš manje od 2660 kn. Ako imaš veću plaću, to je maksimum koji možeš dobiti.

----------


## LIMA

Zaboravila sam još napisati, meni je na tom papiru bilo ispisano tih 6 isplata i broj sati koje sam odradila za svaki mjesec. Na kraju su zbrojene sve plaće i svi sati i podijeljeno, tako da tu imaš već izračunatu svoju satnicu. Oni u socijalnom onda prema broju radnih dana (odn. sati) u pojedinom mjesecu tebi računaju naknadu *prema tvojoj satnici*.

----------


## kudri

hvala za ovaj dio, a sad opet imam dvojbu :?

a recimo, ako se ode na komplikacija, a do poroda još ohohohooo...računa se prosjek prethodnih šest plaća, prije tog mjeseca kad se odlazi?? i za porodiljni, odnosno naknadu za prvih šest mjeseci više ne treba ništa donositi?? to je onda rješeno?
što ako npr. nakon komplikacija, teoretski, se ode na drugo radno mjesto gdje je plaća manja, dakle i sam prosjek bi bio automatski manji!! da li se dakle, u slučaju, promijene radnog mjesta na nižu plaću (a već se trudnica nalazi na komplikacijama i sve papire sredila) mora ponovno skupljati prosjek?

tnx

----------


## aro32

> ...inače, ako si zbog nekog drugog razloga (a ne trudnoće!) na bolovanju, ta umanjena plaća ti ulazi u prosjek na temelju kojeg se računa delimitirana naknada a komplikacije ne ulaze u prosjek, tj. gleda se plaća prije komplikacija!


Thx Willow, točno to me zanimalo. :D 
Neću (a i ne mogu) komplicirati; vidjet ću što će mi doktor reći.

By the way, na HZZO-u su dokumenti vezani uz novi zakon od 1.1.; danas tek skužih... Posebno je korisna ona shema u Excel-u.
Evo link: *http://www.hzzo-net.hr/03_01_08.php*

----------


## LIMA

> a recimo, ako se ode na komplikacija, a do poroda još ohohohooo...računa se prosjek prethodnih šest plaća, prije tog mjeseca kad se odlazi??


Da.




> i za porodiljni, odnosno naknadu za prvih šest mjeseci više ne treba ništa donositi??


Ne. 



> to je onda rješeno?


Da.



> što ako npr. nakon komplikacija, teoretski, se ode na drugo radno mjesto gdje je plaća manja...


Za ovo i ono što dalje slijedi te gubim  :? malo si zakomplicirala ove komplikacije   :Laughing:  ako te liječnik poslao na komplikacije, zašto bi te opet (u većem stadiju trudnoće) vraćao na posao? Najčešće se s komplikacija ide na porodiljni. Ako *za vrijeme* *komplikacija* promijeniš posao, kakve veze ima plaća na tom (novom) radnom mjestu kad si na "plaći" od socijalnog (osim u slučaju da se "fizički" vratiš na posao). 

Nisam te shvatila, govoriš li ti o promjeni posla usred komplikacija na kojem bi RADILA (znači, prekinula komplikacije - e tada pri otvaranju novih komplikacija ili porodiljnog trebaš ponovno nositi papire) ili o promjeni posla ali ne prekidaš komplikacije (mislim da tada nema veze ta manja plaća, već onaj prosjek prije komplikacija)?

----------


## uporna

Sad sam opet zbunjena pa bih htjela biti ziher.
Naime na komplikacijama sam od 05.12.08. i imam preporuku mirovanje zbog lošeg ishoda ranije 3 trudnoće (rani spontani 6/7 tjedana). 
Meni je ostalo cca 10 dana starog godišnjeg i imam pravo na cijeli godišnji ove godine što bi iznosilo ukupno cca 38 radnih dana bez subote iliti skoro 2 mjeseca. 
Konkretno plaća mi je veća od komplikacija i meni bi značilo da ću dobiti 2 plaće ali koristeći godišnji, znači ne idem na posao mirovat ću na godišnjem.
Znam da ako koristim više od 30 dana godišnjeg moram donjeti novi prosjek i sad tu nastaje dilema:
1. da li trebam imati 3 ili 2 isplaćene plaće u novom obračunu da znam točno od kad početi koristiti godišnji (da se ne zeznem)
2. da li mi mogu, pravno gledajući, nešto osporavati jer ja se ne vraćam raditi već koristim svoj godišnji odmor i u svakom slučaju HZZO-u ću ušparati lovu za 2 mjeseca koja me neće trebati platiti. Mislim da tu nema pravne osnove zar ne?

----------


## piplica

Uporna, ti ako prekineš komplikacije na više od 30 dana moraš nositi novi prosjek plaće, bez obzira što si na godišnjem.
Na tvojem mjestu bih iskoristila stari godišnji i 12 dana novog, tako da ne pređeš tih 30 dana, a ostatak godišnjeg ćeš moći iskoristiti sljedeće godine do 30.06.2010, a to će ti super doći kada se budeš vraćala na posao.
Napominjem, ne možeš cijeli godišnji prenijeti za sljedeću godinu, moraš prvo iskoristiti prvi dio u ovoj godini (min. 12 dana).

----------


## uporna

> Uporna, ti ako prekineš komplikacije na više od 30 dana moraš nositi novi prosjek plaće, bez obzira što si na godišnjem.
> Na tvojem mjestu bih iskoristila stari godišnji i 12 dana novog, tako da ne pređeš tih 30 dana, a ostatak godišnjeg ćeš moći iskoristiti sljedeće godine do 30.06.2010, a to će ti super doći kada se budeš vraćala na posao.
> Napominjem, ne možeš cijeli godišnji prenijeti za sljedeću godinu, moraš prvo iskoristiti prvi dio u ovoj godini (min. 12 dana).


*piplica*, ne mogu koristiti druge godine kad mi je termin tek u 08/2009 ja sam od početka na komplikacijama, zato mi je u interesu ubrati dvije plaće i prekidati komplikacije.
E sad mi je jedino sporno da li se za ponovni izračun računaju 2 ili 3 isplate plaća da čim prije startam sa godišnjim.

----------


## mamma san

Uporna, prekidom na 30 dana pokvarit ćeš si prosjek. 
Morala bi raditi barem 3 mjeseca, kako bi dobila 2 plaće i da ti se na tom izračuna prosjek.

Radi par kuna više, ja na tvojem mjestu ne bih riskirala trudnoću.

----------


## mamma san

> kudri prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a recimo, ako se ode na komplikacija, a do poroda još ohohohooo...računa se prosjek prethodnih šest plaća, prije tog mjeseca kad se odlazi??
> 
> 
> Da.
> 
> 
> ...



Kudri i LIMA, upozoravam da ovakvi uputi i "kalkulacije" oko bolovanja i naknada nisu dozvoljene. 
LIMA, hvala na pomoći.

Kudri, molim te da pročitaš pravila ovog pdf-a. I još nešto: ako je netko na bolovanju, onda "prelaska" na novo mjesto. Znaš zašto? Nisi na poslu.

----------


## uporna

> Uporna, prekidom na 30 dana pokvarit ćeš si prosjek. 
> Morala bi raditi barem 3 mjeseca, kako bi dobila 2 plaće i da ti se na tom izračuna prosjek.
> 
> Radi par kuna više, ja na tvojem mjestu ne bih riskirala trudnoću.


*mamma san*, prošle godine je jedna forumašica radila prekid zbog GO i nosila novi prosjek u kojem je imala 2 isplaćene plaće i nije ništa rušla od prosjeka već joj je ispao i bolji. Isto ima puno veću plaću od komplikacija.

Ako ja uzmem godišnji odmor u 3. i 4. mjesecu i započnem u 5. komplikacije onda to znači da bi mi u novom prosjeku išle plaća od 3. mjeseca, 2. i 1. ništa jer su komplikacije, 12. je bio dio plaća dio komplikacije, i 11. i 10. plaća što znači da bi imala 3 isplaćene plaće i dovoljno za obračun zar ne? Zašto bi mi rušili prosjek kad komplikacije ne ulaze u izračun prosjeka već samo isplaćene plaće?

E sad nije meni razlika u 500 tinjak kuna već u jedno cca 4000 kuna a za to se isplati prekidati ako ne mijenja stvar u izračunu prosjeka.

----------


## piplica

Uporna, mislim da nisi shvatila princip izračunavanja prosjeka. 
Kada ti gledaju posljednje mjesece prosjeka plaće, oni ne preskaču one mjesece kada si bila na komplikacijama, nego ih uzimaju pod prosjek plaće.
Da bi ti dobila novi obračun prosjeka, moraš raditi barem tri mjeseca, a da ti oni uzmu dva prosjeka, jer ako ti npr. budeš na godišnjem cijeli ožujak i travanj, oni ti za prosjek uzimaju isplaćenu plaću u travnju (za ožujak) i u ožujku (za veljaču u kojoj si bila na komplikacijama). Dakle, ti bi trebala jo cijeli svibanj ODRADITI da bi u izračun ušle plaće isplaćene u svibnju (za travanj) i u travnju (za ožujak). Tek tada bi dobila svoj prosjek.
Iako mi nije jasno kako ti razlika između ovog prosjeka i onog prvog može biti 4000 kuna?

----------


## kudri

mamma san:
ovo nisu nikakve kalkulacije...čisto ne kužim taj novi zakon, pa ga pokušavam shvatiti iz nekoliko aspekta...
ovo zadnje nisam baš shvatila...ali uglavnom na bolovanju sam jer imam gripu, što nači i previše vremena za surfanje rodinim forumom  :Smile:  

lima hvala ti na odgovoru!!

----------


## uporna

> Uporna, mislim da nisi shvatila princip izračunavanja prosjeka. 
> Kada ti gledaju posljednje mjesece prosjeka plaće, oni ne preskaču one mjesece kada si bila na komplikacijama, nego ih uzimaju pod prosjek plaće.
> Da bi ti dobila novi obračun prosjeka, moraš raditi barem tri mjeseca, a da ti oni uzmu dva prosjeka, jer ako ti npr. budeš na godišnjem cijeli ožujak i travanj, oni ti za prosjek uzimaju isplaćenu plaću u travnju (za ožujak) i u ožujku (za veljaču u kojoj si bila na komplikacijama). Dakle, ti bi trebala jo cijeli svibanj ODRADITI da bi u izračun ušle plaće isplaćene u svibnju (za travanj) i u travnju (za ožujak). Tek tada bi dobila svoj prosjek.
> Iako mi nije jasno kako ti razlika između ovog prosjeka i onog prvog može biti 4000 kuna?


*piplice*, moja plaća je cca 6200 kn znači ako dva mjeseca prekinem komplikacije dobit ću 12400 kn, a na komplikacijama 8500 znači 4000 ću imati više. 
Komplikacije ne ulaze u obračun plaća već samo isplaćene plaće pa ne vidim kako će mi onda komplikacije srušiti prosijek.

----------


## piplica

Da, ali ako si na komplikacijama oni ne preskaču mjesece komplikacija da bi našli još jedan mjesec tvoje isplaćene plaće za  izračun prosjeka , nego moraš imati tri odrađena mjeseca za redom (znači dva godišnjeg i jedan odrađen) da bi ti oni mogli obračunati novi prosjek.
Ako ti nisi u mogućnosti odraditi taj mjesec, nemoj niti prekidati komplikacije na više od 30 dana jer ćeš poslije imati manju rodiljnu naknadu.

----------


## EvaMONA

mamma san,
kao prava štreberica pročitala prvo cijeli topic pa te molim da mi pomogneš zaključiti cjelokupnu sliku s par kratkih odgovora. Počela sam raditi 12.12.2008. nakon godinu dana porodiljnog i znam da je dovoljno raditi 3 mj. kako bih ostvarila rodiljnu naknadu u punom iznosu plaće za prvih 6.mj. 
Pitanje: 1.Da li su 3 mj. rada dovoljna kako bih na komplikacijama ostvarila max od 4250 kao i u prvoj trudnoći kad sam vrlo rano morala mirovati? 
2. Da li nakon komplikacija HZZO rodiljni dopust otvara 45 dana prije termina automatski?

Hvala i divim se tvom strpljenju!  :Kiss:

----------


## Loryblue

imam i ja pitanje za tebe mamma san:
prvo da odmah kažem kako sam pročitala cijeli topic od početka do kraja i da nisam sidila izvrnila bi se u nesvist zbog spoznaje kako moram imati 12 mjeseci neprekidnog staža za ostvarit punu plaću prvih 6. mjeseci RD-a (valjda sam dobro ovo skopčala, jer mi je od muke blokao mozak). 
ja sam bila uvjerena kako treba imati svega 6 mjeseci neprekinutog radnog staža  :Embarassed:  

moja je situacija ovakva:
počela sam radit 24.11.2008. godine, trudna sam potpisala ugovor o radu na godinu dana. termin mi je 6.7.2009., smetnji u trudnoći nemam nikakvih i planiram raditi što god budem mogla duže.
- kad po zakonu moram otići na porodiljni?
- ako se slučajno (puj, puj, nadam se da neće ništa) zakomplicira s trudnoćom tada idem na komplikacije? ili na bolovanje?
- pod pretpostavkom da slučajno moram na komplikacije ili bolovanje kolika mi je onda "plaća" odnosno naknada?
- kad rodim cijelu godinu primam 1663 kn (je li to točan podatak)?
- ako mi poslodavac 24.11.2009. godine ne produži ugovor o radu, a ja sam u to vrijeme još uvijek na RD-u tada idem u kategoriju "nezaposlene" i moram se u roku od 30 dana javiti na HZZ?
- ako prekinem RD nakon recimo 4. mjeseca i vratim se na posao prije 24.11.2009. nadajući se produženju ugovora, a poslodavac mi ga ipak ne produži šta mi je onda raditi? isto se javiti na Zavod za zapošljavanje ili mogu uzeti ostatak RD-a? koja tad imam prava? (u ovom se segmentu malo gubim).

mamma san hvala ti unaprid na strpljenju i odgovoru  :Love:  [/b]

----------


## mamma san

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Uporna, prekidom na 30 dana pokvarit ćeš si prosjek. 
> Morala bi raditi barem 3 mjeseca, kako bi dobila 2 plaće i da ti se na tom izračuna prosjek.
> 
> Radi par kuna više, ja na tvojem mjestu ne bih riskirala trudnoću.
> 
> 
> ...


Uporna, ja sam ti gore i napisala da su ti potreban 3 mjeseca rada i barem dvije plaće.

----------


## mamma san

> imam i ja pitanje za tebe mamma san:
> prvo da odmah kažem kako sam pročitala cijeli topic od početka do kraja i da nisam sidila izvrnila bi se u nesvist zbog spoznaje kako moram imati 12 mjeseci neprekidnog staža za ostvarit punu plaću prvih 6. mjeseci RD-a (valjda sam dobro ovo skopčala, jer mi je od muke blokao mozak). 
> ja sam bila uvjerena kako treba imati svega 6 mjeseci neprekinutog radnog staža  
> 
> moja je situacija ovakva:
> počela sam radit 24.11.2008. godine, trudna sam potpisala ugovor o radu na godinu dana. termin mi je 6.7.2009., smetnji u trudnoći nemam nikakvih i planiram raditi što god budem mogla duže.
> - kad po zakonu moram otići na porodiljni? 28 dana prije termina
> - ako se slučajno (puj, puj, nadam se da neće ništa) zakomplicira s trudnoćom tada idem na komplikacije? ili na bolovanje? ideš na bolovanje uslijed komplikacija u trudnoći
> - pod pretpostavkom da slučajno moram na komplikacije ili bolovanje kolika mi je onda "plaća" odnosno naknada?  831 kunu mjesečno, ako nemaš 12 mjeseci neprekidnog staža osiguranja, odnosno 18 mjeseci u zadnje 2 godine. Ako imaš, onda prosjek tvojih plaća, ali max 4250 kn
> ...


lory,

prije ovog zaposlenja nisi bila zaposlena? 
Ako nisi, odnosno ako prije ovog posla si ostvarila prekid od zadnjeg posla do ovog u trajanju od barem 1 dana, radi se o prekidu staža osiguranja. 
Moji odgovori (u crvenom u tvojem postu) stavljeni su pod pretpostavkom da nemaš ispunjen uvjet staža osiguranja.

----------


## vlatka5

sad ja imam pitanje
ako prekinem sad se to zove roditeljski dopust i ostane mi još 1,5 mjesec da li to mogu poslije uzeti kada mi zatreba.jer negdeje sam čitala da je iskoristiv do 8 godine i min mjesec dana.

i pitanje za naknadu jel su dovoljne 2 isplate ako se plaća isplaćuje u mjesecu za taj mjesec.
to znaći pl za 3  krajem 3 mjeseca
                 za 4  krajem 4 mjeseca 
a u 5 mjesecu odlazak na komplikacije. nije varanje države nego kako imam blagi plusić moram razmišljati kako da ne padnem na onih 850 i 1660.pitam jel to taj minimum a ako se ima više uplata super.

----------


## betty blue

Pažljivo sam pročitala cijeli topic,da se ne ponavljamo   :Grin:   pa evo mog pitanja (više konstatacije koja traži potvrdu). 

Ako ja koristim roditeljski dopust do 6. mjeseca djetetovog života a drugih 6. mjeseci koristi otac da li onda on dobiva istu naknadu kao da sam ja na tom dopustu?tj. tih 2660 kn? jer ako je tako onda ne vidim čime su potakli očeve da idu na roditeljske dopuste... i još nešto. 

Da li može postojati kombinacija oca na roditeljskom drugih 6. mj. djetetova života i majčinog rada na pola radnog vremena? Ili obrnuto? Odnosno da li je moguće da oba roditelja koriste dopuste istovremeno? (mada mislim da ih ta kombinacija može samo financijski oštetetiti - nemojte ovo shvatiti kao kalkuliranje, svaki roditelj bi morao razmotriti financijske aspekte dopusta). Hvala.

----------


## mamma san

> sad ja imam pitanje
> ako prekinem sad se to zove roditeljski dopust i ostane mi još 1,5 mjesec da li to mogu poslije uzeti kada mi zatreba.jer negdeje sam čitala da je iskoristiv do 8 godine i min mjesec dana. Trebala bi imati mogućnost iskoristiti ostatak do 8. godine. Ali ti savjetujem da odeš u HZZO i raspitaš se tamo. Naime, Zakon je novi, a ja ne mogu tvrditi nešto po nekoj praksi, koje za sad nema. 
> 
> 
> i pitanje za naknadu jel su dovoljne 2 isplate ako se plaća isplaćuje u mjesecu za taj mjesec.
> to znaći pl za 3  krajem 3 mjeseca
>                  za 4  krajem 4 mjeseca 
> a u 5 mjesecu odlazak na komplikacije. nije varanje države nego kako imam blagi plusić moram razmišljati kako da ne padnem na onih 850 i 1660.pitam jel to taj minimum a ako se ima više uplata super.
> Uzimaju se isplate plaća završno sa mjesecom koji je prethodio mjesecu kad si otvorila bolovanje / dopust. To što tebi poslodavac isplaćuje plaću na kraju mjeseca, rekla bih da imaš sreću, a  ne da nekog varaš.

----------


## mamma san

> Pažljivo sam pročitala cijeli topic,da se ne ponavljamo    pa evo mog pitanja (više konstatacije koja traži potvrdu). 
> 
> Ako ja koristim roditeljski dopust do 6. mjeseca djetetovog života a drugih 6. mjeseci koristi otac da li onda on dobiva istu naknadu kao da sam ja na tom dopustu?tj. tih 2660 kn? jer ako je tako onda ne vidim čime su potakli očeve da idu na roditeljske dopuste... i još nešto. 
> 
> Da li može postojati kombinacija oca na roditeljskom drugih 6. mj. djetetova života i majčinog rada na pola radnog vremena? Ili obrnuto? Odnosno da li je moguće da oba roditelja koriste dopuste istovremeno? (mada mislim da ih ta kombinacija može samo financijski oštetetiti - nemojte ovo shvatiti kao kalkuliranje, svaki roditelj bi morao razmotriti financijske aspekte dopusta). Hvala.


Betty Blue, ovdje ti je link na tablicu rodiljnih i roditeljskih naknada. I sve ti piše.

Još nešto, RODILJNI dopust je dopust do 6 mjeseca djetetova života, a RODITLJESKI dopust je dopust koji traje 6 mjeseci (za 1 ili 2 djece) odnosno 30 mjeseci (za blizance, troje i više djece) i koristi se od 6 mjeseca djetetova života do najkansije 8 godine djetetova života. O kombinacijama, sve piše u tablici. 

Također, kad otac koristi rodiljni odnosno roditeljski dopust, njegova naknada se izračunava prema njegovoj, a ne majčinoj plaći. Načini i ograničenja obračuna su isti, kako na majčinoj tako i na očevoj naknadi.

----------


## Mirtica

> Mirtica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo i mene s pitanjem:
> 
> Ako se prekinem rodiljski dopust i vratim se na posao krajem mjeseca (točnije 1 tjedan prije kraja kalendarskog mjeseca) i radim još puna 2, i onda na početku sljedećeg mj otvaram novi porodiljski, da li se to računa kao 2 isplate u mjesecu prije otvaranja porodiljskog ili moram imati točno 3 puna mjeseca rada?
> Dakle, na obračunu za porodiljski bih imala jedan tjedan 4. mj i cijeli 5. mj., a porodiljski otvaram 01.07. (radila bih i cijeli 6. mj. naravno).
> 
> 
> Citiram se jer nema odgovora.... moram se javiti u firmu pa mi je bitno...


Opet ponavljam pitanje.....

----------


## Loryblue

> Također, kad otac koristi rodiljni odnosno roditeljski dopust, njegova naknada se izračunava prema njegovoj, a ne majčinoj plaći. Načini i ograničenja obračuna su isti, kako na majčinoj tako i na očevoj naknadi.


mamma san hvala ti puno na odgovoru na ona moja prethodna pitanja.  :Love:  

btw, danas slušam zaposlenicu HZZO-a (a riječ je bila upravo o prekidu porodiljnog i vraćanju na posao s mogućnošću naknadnog korištenja po potrebi dok se ne iskoristi cijela godina) i vidim da ni njima nije baš puno jasan novi zakon pa se i one gube. ali po toj dotičnoj žena može prekidat prorodiljni, vratit se na posao, pa radit 1-2 mjeseca, pa opet uzet mjesec porodiljnog i tako dok ne iskoristi tu godinu dana. ali nemaju tih slučajeva u praksi nego sve zainteresirane šalju u pravnog savjetnika.

i još jedno pitanje za tebe mama san:
može li otac koristiti roditeteljski dopust (znači od 6. mjeseca djetetova života do godine dana) ako je otac umirovljenik, a mirovinu je ostvario izvan RH, a u RH nema nikakvih primanja? do mirovine je imao 21,5 godinu radnog staža, a u mirovini je od 6/2008. godine. nema prekida između radnog staža i odlaska u mirovinu.
hvala ti na odgovoru.[/b]

----------


## LIMA

> ... ali po toj dotičnoj *žena može prekidat prorodiljni*, vratit se na posao, pa radit 1-2 mjeseca, pa opet uzet mjesec porodiljnog i tako dok ne iskoristi tu godinu dana.


E baš me ovo interesiralo, može li se prekidati RODILJNI (ne roditeljski) dopust. Znam da piše kako se može prekidati roditeljski dopust i koristiti ga do 8. godine ali me zanimalo za RODILJNI. (Konkretno, biti na rodiljnom 4 mjeseca, pa iskoristiti godišnji, pa onda iskoristiti ta preostala 2 mjeseca rodiljnog.)

Jedino, ne znam što si mislila pod onim "...i tako dok ne iskoristi tu godinu dana", jer (po)rodiljni nije godinu dana, već 6 mjeseci.

----------


## LIMA

E, da i ovo:
[quote="Loryblue"]


> ...vratit se na posao, pa radit 1-2 mjeseca..


Je li to stvarno točna informacija? Meni se čini da sam pročitala da vremenski MINIMUM na koji se vraćaš mora biti 2 mjeseca.

----------


## uporna

> Sad sam opet zbunjena pa bih htjela biti ziher.
> Naime na komplikacijama sam od 05.12.08. i imam preporuku mirovanje zbog lošeg ishoda ranije 3 trudnoće (rani spontani 6/7 tjedana).
> Meni je ostalo cca 10 dana starog godišnjeg i imam pravo na cijeli godišnji ove godine što bi iznosilo ukupno cca 38 radnih dana bez subote iliti skoro 2 mjeseca.
> Konkretno plaća mi je veća od komplikacija i meni bi značilo da ću dobiti 2 plaće ali koristeći godišnji, znači ne idem na posao mirovat ću na godišnjem.
> Znam da ako koristim više od 30 dana godišnjeg moram donjeti novi prosjek i sad tu nastaje dilema:
> 1. da li trebam imati 3 ili 2 isplaćene plaće u novom obračunu da znam točno od kad početi koristiti godišnji (da se ne zeznem)
> 2. da li mi mogu, pravno gledajući, nešto osporavati jer ja se ne vraćam raditi već koristim svoj godišnji odmor i u svakom slučaju HZZO-u ću ušparati lovu za 2 mjeseca koja me neće trebati platiti. Mislim da tu nema pravne osnove zar ne?





> Uporna, prekidom na 30 dana pokvarit ćeš si prosjek. 
> Morala bi raditi barem 3 mjeseca, kako bi dobila 2 plaće i da ti se na tom izračuna prosjek.
> 
> Radi par kuna više, ja na tvojem mjestu ne bih riskirala trudnoću.


Danas sam bila na HZZO-u predati doznake i ciljano sam pitala gore navedeno.
Naime ako ja prekinem komplikacije i iskoristim godišnji svih 39 dana, nosit ću novi prosjek plaće. Konkretno bi nakon isteka ovih 60 dana, a da ne idem na komisiju, uzela taj godišnji - znači od 6.2. do 1.4. i sa 2.4. otvorila komplikacije. Moj novi prosjek će mi firma dati za veljaču, siječanj, prosinac, studeni, listopad i rujan i u tih šest mjeseci ja imam 3 pune plaće i dio četvrte i to je dovoljno za računati prosjek.
*Žena je rekla da nije bitno da li imam dvije plaće sa početka, sredine ili kraja tih 6 mjeseci prosjeka.* 
Ovi mjeseci u kojima nisam dobivala plaću jer sam bila na komplikacijama ne idu niti u izračun prosjeka jer se p*rosjek računa samo na osnovu radnih sati i isplaćene plaće*.
Meni konkretno taj novi prosjek biti će i bolji od prvog koji sam donjela.

Ima i druga solucija, a to je da mogu koristiti na 2 puta ali manje od 30 kalendarskih dana i na taj način se ne treba nositi novi izračun, već se samo mora paziti da liječnica otvori svaki put bolovanje na istu šifru za komplikacije.

Nadam se da će i drugima pomoći ova informacija, jedino napominjem da sam ja u stalnom radnom odnosu preko 10 godina i nisam imala nikakve prekide (to me žena pitala).

----------


## Loryblue

> Loryblue prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... ali po toj dotičnoj *žena može prekidat prorodiljni*, vratit se na posao, pa radit 1-2 mjeseca, pa opet uzet mjesec porodiljnog i tako dok ne iskoristi tu godinu dana.
> 
> 
> E baš me ovo interesiralo, može li se prekidati RODILJNI (ne roditeljski) dopust. Znam da piše kako se može prekidati roditeljski dopust i koristiti ga do 8. godine ali me zanimalo za RODILJNI. (Konkretno, biti na rodiljnom 4 mjeseca, pa iskoristiti godišnji, pa onda iskoristiti ta preostala 2 mjeseca rodiljnog.)
> 
> Jedino, ne znam što si mislila pod onim "...i tako dok ne iskoristi tu godinu dana", jer (po)rodiljni nije godinu dana, već 6 mjeseci.


koliko sam slušala dotične one koriste termin "porodiljni" za cijelu godinu. nema podjele (jer je tako u žargonu uvriježeno) na rodiljni i roditeljski dopust, ali mislim kako je ipak bila riječ o roditeljskom dopustu i njegovom prekidanju. jer je smisao cijele priče bio vezan za drugih 6 mjeseci djetetova života. i tu sam mislila na "tu godinu dana". tribala sam kazat na drugih 6 mjeseci.
i  mene isto zanima prekid PORODILJNOG dopusta jer sam se čak mislila i ja prekinit ga nakon 4 mjeseca kako bi se vratila na posao prije nego mi istekne godina dana koliko mi je ugovor o radu.

----------


## mamma san

Cure, NEMA VIŠE PORODILJNOG!! (vičem) Imate rodiljni dopust i roditeljski dopust. 

O prekidima i nastavljanju korištenja, općenito se govori u roditeljskom dopustu. Zato se i ima mogućnost njegovog korištenja do 8 godine života. S time da godišnje ne smije biti više od 2 korištenja sa minimalno 30 dana..

----------


## Arwen

da se ubacim s pitanjem 
dobila sam otkaz i od 01.01 2009 sam na birou šta ako ostanem trudna kolika mi je naknada 
prije otkaza sam radila neprekidno 18g i 5mj-plaća zadnjih par godina 4100kn
prepostavljam 1600  :Sad:

----------


## Loryblue

mamma san znaš li išta o ovom problemu, odnosno nepoznanici:




> može li otac koristiti roditeteljski dopust (znači od 6. mjeseca djetetova života do godine dana) ako je otac umirovljenik, a mirovinu je ostvario izvan RH, a u RH nema nikakvih primanja? do mirovine je imao 21,5 godinu radnog staža, a u mirovini je od 6/2008. godine. nema prekida između radnog staža i odlaska u mirovinu.
> hvala ti na odgovoru.

----------


## mamma san

> da se ubacim s pitanjem 
> dobila sam otkaz i od 01.01 2009 sam na birou šta ako ostanem trudna kolika mi je naknada 
> prije otkaza sam radila neprekidno 18g i 5mj-plaća zadnjih par godina 4100kn
> prepostavljam 1600


Nadam se da imaš i zdravstveno osgiuranje kao nezaposelna osoba (javio mi se iznenađujuće veliki broj žena koje nisu znale da se uz burzu moraju prijavit i na HZZO kako bi stekle zdravstveno osiguranje). Ako imaš i zdravstveno, ostvarit ćeš nadoknadu kao nezaposlena osoba i to u visini od 1660 kuna.

----------


## mamma san

> mamma san znaš li išta o ovom problemu, odnosno nepoznanici:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Loryblue prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


Moram pogledati za inozemne mirovine. Stvarno ne znam. No, da li je osiguran preko HZZO-a? Jer ako nije, ne može ništa.

A kakvo pravo ima supruga? Moraju biti istog radnopravnog statusa.

----------


## Arwen

> Arwen prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da se ubacim s pitanjem 
> dobila sam otkaz i od 01.01 2009 sam na birou šta ako ostanem trudna kolika mi je naknada 
> prije otkaza sam radila neprekidno 18g i 5mj-plaća zadnjih par godina 4100kn
> prepostavljam 1600 
> 
> 
> Nadam se da imaš i zdravstveno osgiuranje kao nezaposelna osoba (javio mi se iznenađujuće veliki broj žena koje nisu znale da se uz burzu moraju prijavit i na HZZO kako bi stekle zdravstveno osiguranje). Ako imaš i zdravstveno, ostvarit ćeš nadoknadu kao nezaposlena osoba i to u visini od 1660 kuna.


tnx
naravno da imam zdrastveno
i naravno da neću ostati trudna dok ne nađem novi posao
a to je najvjerovatnije nikada
a tko mi kriv trebala sam ostati trudna prije otkaza a ja čekala bolja
vremena   :Mad:

----------


## mamma san

Arwen, možda uopće nije loše da ostaneš trudna baš sada!   :Smile:   Naknadu ostvaruješ od 1660 kuna ionako i cijelu godinu za vrijeme rodiljnog i roditeljskog dopusta. Da se sad i zaposliš, morat ćeš skupiti 12 mjeseci neprekidnog staža osgiuranja (i bolovanje se ovdje ubraja) da ostvariš naknadu u visini prosjeka plaće. U protivnom dobit ćeš opet 1660 kuna. 

Iskreno vjerujem da je svako zlo za neko dobro.   :Wink:   Bacite su akciju.   :Smile:

----------


## domy

Mene zanima jel imam pravo na komplikacije ako sam kučanica odnosno domačica, tj. jel imam pravo na naknadu.
Odnosno do prije neki dan sam bila zaposlena ,a  sad sam se prijavila na burzu kao domačica sam i planiramo bebu.
Zanima me kakva je tada situacija ak dobijem komplikacije jel imam prav na naknadu?

----------


## mamma san

> Mene zanima jel imam pravo na komplikacije ako sam kučanica odnosno domačica, tj. jel imam pravo na naknadu.
> Odnosno do prije neki dan sam bila zaposlena ,a  sad sam se prijavila na burzu kao domačica sam i planiramo bebu.
> Zanima me kakva je tada situacija ak dobijem komplikacije jel imam prav na naknadu?


Ako nisi zaposlena, nemaš pravo na bolovanje. Bolovanje predstavlja opravdani izostanak sa posla zbog bolesti ili stanja.

No, kao nezaposlena majka (prijavljena si na burzu) imaš pravo na naknadu za vrijeme rodiljne poštede i roditeljske poštede. Više o tome imaš na topicu o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama (stickano).

----------


## Arwen

> Arwen, možda uopće nije loše da ostaneš trudna baš sada!    Naknadu ostvaruješ od 1660 kuna ionako i cijelu godinu za vrijeme rodiljnog i roditeljskog dopusta. Da se sad i zaposliš, morat ćeš skupiti 12 mjeseci neprekidnog staža osgiuranja (i bolovanje se ovdje ubraja) da ostvariš naknadu u visini prosjeka plaće. U protivnom dobit ćeš opet 1660 kuna. 
> 
> Iskreno vjerujem da je svako zlo za neko dobro.    Bacite su akciju.


znači i da se sutra zaposlim moram prvo raditi cijelu godinu da bi dobila
veću naknadu
ne čini mi se baš ok ali ....

----------


## sonata

*Mamma san*, zasto je meni uplaceno 3600kn ovaj mjesec a stalno pisete da je za drugih 6 mjeseci najvisi iznos 2660??

Bila sam na bolovanju 7. i 8.5.08. onda na komplikacijama a od 21.5.08. na obaveznom porodiljnom. Rodila sam 14.6.08. i po mojoj racunici ovaj mjesec sam trebala pasti na 2600kn. Jel moguce da su mi greskom krivo uplatili. Mislim, nije da se zalim, ali... :?

----------


## saska7

*sonata* zato sto je 6mj rodiljnog dopusta izracunato od datuma rodjenja tvog djeteta, dakle do 14.12. a ne do pocetka mjeseca, tako da su ti stigle 2 naknade - 1 se odnosi na rodiljni dopust (prvih 14dana mjeseca- delimitrano) a druga se odnosi na drugih 6mj - roditeljski (max 2660 za cijeli mjesec, tj kod tebe propocionalni dio za pola mjeseca)
ne boj se nisu fulali i dali ti visak  :Wink:

----------


## sonata

Aha! E hvala ti! Znaci, nece mi traziti 1000kn nazad!  :D  Jeeeee!!!!

----------


## regina78

nakon sta sam sve iscitala, imam par pitanja cisto informativno da vidim jesam li shvatila, spadam u zene koje imaju placu puno vecu od 4250, a kako imam i stambeni kredit koji mi nece pokrit ni max sta HZZO daje, streberica od mene se zeli pripremit...
ako se ide na komplikacije a imam 12mj neprekidnog staza, naknada iznosi max 4250kn, a nakon toga ako se ide na rodiljni dopust (45 dana prije termina) tada se racuna prosjek zadnjih 6 placa davno primljenih prije komplikacija, koje primam do navrsenih 6mj djeteta? 
a ako se slucajno vracam na posao izmedju komplikacija i rodiljnog, treba pazit da se primi min 2 place sta je 3 mjeseca rada, i tada nista ne znace oni mjeseci placeni prije komplikacija od poslodavca, nego se samo uzima prosjek te 2 zadnje place ili 2 zadnje place i 4 naknade od komplikacija tako da bude prosjek 6mj sve skupa?
trece pitanje je ako muz uzme roditeljski dopust nakon navrsenih 6mj djeteta, jel on prima naknadu u visini prosjeka zadnjih 6mj primljenih placa (bez stimulacija i putnih troskova, samo osnovna placa) ili prima ono sta bi ja primala nakon tih 6mj, 2660kn?
nadam se da sam napisala razumljivo sve  :Wink:

----------


## domy

Prvo da ti se zahvalim na odgovoru.
Svaka ti čast mamma san imaš volje i živaca odgovarati na hrpu pitanja nas neznalica, legedno  :Naklon:

----------


## uporna

> nakon sta sam sve iscitala, imam par pitanja cisto informativno da vidim jesam li shvatila, spadam u zene koje imaju placu puno vecu od 4250, a kako imam i stambeni kredit koji mi nece pokrit ni max sta HZZO daje, streberica od mene se zeli pripremit...
> ako se ide na komplikacije a imam 12mj neprekidnog staza, naknada iznosi max 4250kn, a nakon toga ako se ide na rodiljni dopust (45 dana prije termina) tada se racuna prosjek zadnjih 6 placa davno primljenih prije komplikacija, koje primam do navrsenih 6mj djeteta? 
> *a ako se slucajno vracam na posao izmedju komplikacija i rodiljnog, treba pazit da se primi min 2 place sta je 3 mjeseca rada, i tada nista ne znace oni mjeseci placeni prije komplikacija od poslodavca, nego se samo uzima prosjek te 2 zadnje place ili 2 zadnje place i 4 naknade od komplikacija tako da bude prosjek 6mj sve skupa?*
> trece pitanje je ako muz uzme roditeljski dopust nakon navrsenih 6mj djeteta, jel on prima naknadu u visini prosjeka zadnjih 6mj primljenih placa (bez stimulacija i putnih troskova, samo osnovna placa) ili prima ono sta bi ja primala nakon tih 6mj, 2660kn?
> nadam se da sam napisala razumljivo sve


Ja ću se osvrnuti na boldani dio.
Ne krivo si napisala. To sam striktno ja pitala u HZZO-u kad sam nosila zadnje doznake u utorak.
Dakle ako ćeš prekidati komplikacije i ići raditi vodi računa da to ne bude na kraju trudnoće zato jer ponovo nosiš prosjek *isplaćenih plaća* a to nije naknada za komplikacije i ona ne ulazi u obračun prosjeka plaće. 
Važno je da kada nosiš novi prosjek imaš barem 2 plaće na njemu ali je potpuno nebitno da li će ti tu ući zadnja dva mjeseca koja si radila ili će biti dva mjeseca prije nego si otišla na komplikacije ili jedna na početku i jedna na kraju. Bit stvari je da ti je teško sad prognozirati koliko ćeš i da li ćeš biti sposobna poslije raditi (nadam se da hoćeš ali se to nikad unaprijed ne zna). Računaj i na to da ako otvaraš komplikacije u 5. mjesecu na primjer, tebi firma daje potvrde za 3.,2.,1.,12.,11. i 10 mjesec i bitno je da u ovih 6 nabrojanih mjeseci imaš 2 isplaćene plaće - nebitno kojim redom. 
Ako te nešto dodatno muči na tvom konkretnom primjeru pošalji mi pp.

Za ostalo što si pisala ne znam to će ti odgovoriti cure koje znaju.

----------


## sonata

> trece pitanje je ako muz uzme roditeljski dopust nakon navrsenih 6mj djeteta, jel on prima naknadu u visini prosjeka zadnjih 6mj primljenih placa (bez stimulacija i putnih troskova, samo osnovna placa) ili prima ono sta bi ja primala nakon tih 6mj, 2660kn?


Muz prima isto sto bi i ti primala - 2660kn

----------


## domy

Jesam ja dobro shvatila.
Znači recimo da sam radila i dobila otkaz i u roku tjedan dana našla novi, u roku mjesec dva ostala trudna nemam pravo na punu naknadu za rodiljni dopust nego dobivam samo 1660kn.
Jel sam dobro shvatila?

----------


## domy

> nakon sta sam sve iscitala, imam par pitanja cisto informativno da vidim jesam li shvatila, spadam u zene koje imaju placu puno vecu od 4250, a kako imam i stambeni kredit koji mi nece pokrit ni max sta HZZO daje, streberica od mene se zeli pripremit...
> ako se ide na komplikacije a imam 12mj neprekidnog staza, naknada iznosi max 4250kn, a nakon toga ako se ide na rodiljni dopust (45 dana prije termina) tada se racuna prosjek zadnjih 6 placa davno primljenih prije komplikacija, koje primam do navrsenih 6mj djeteta?


I mene ovo interesira

----------


## Vila

da. Ne znam što si mislila pod "davno", računa se prema 6 posljednjih prije odlaska na komplikacije

----------


## mamma san

> Jesam ja dobro shvatila.
> Znači recimo da sam radila i dobila otkaz i u roku tjedan dana našla novi, u roku mjesec dva ostala trudna nemam pravo na punu naknadu za rodiljni dopust nego dobivam samo 1660kn.
> Jel sam dobro shvatila?


Ako je ovo pitanje koje se odnosi na prekid staža osiguranja, odgovor je, da.

Ako doše do prekida u stažu osiguranja, pa i na samo 1 dan, te prije otvaranja rodiljnog dopusta nema ovog kontinuiteta od 12 mjeseci, rodiljna naknada iznosi 1660 kuna.

----------


## mamma san

> regina78 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nakon sta sam sve iscitala, imam par pitanja cisto informativno da vidim jesam li shvatila, spadam u zene koje imaju placu puno vecu od 4250, a kako imam i stambeni kredit koji mi nece pokrit ni max sta HZZO daje, streberica od mene se zeli pripremit...
> ako se ide na komplikacije a imam 12mj neprekidnog staza, naknada iznosi max 4250kn, a nakon toga ako se ide na rodiljni dopust (45 dana prije termina) tada se racuna prosjek zadnjih 6 placa davno primljenih prije komplikacija, koje primam do navrsenih 6mj djeteta? 
> 
> 
> I mene ovo interesira


pojednostavljeno rečeno, da. da samu sebe editiram. 

Naknada izračunata u ovom slučaju za bolovanje uslijed komplikacija u trudnoći biti će istovjetna onoj koja će se primjeniti za rodiljni dopust (ako se isti nastavlja na bolovanje), samo će se maknuti limit postavljen na 4250 kuna.

----------


## mamma san

> regina78 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> trece pitanje je ako muz uzme roditeljski dopust nakon navrsenih 6mj djeteta, jel on prima naknadu u visini prosjeka zadnjih 6mj primljenih placa (bez stimulacija i putnih troskova, samo osnovna placa) ili prima ono sta bi ja primala nakon tih 6mj, 2660kn?
> 
> 
> Muz prima isto sto bi i ti primala - 2660kn


Netočno. Muževa naknada računa se na isti način kao i tvoja. Isto kao i tvoja, za roditljski dopust mu je limitirana na 2660 kuna.

----------


## regina78

mamma san hvala na odg, al ne vidim kako se potice muske na taj roditeljski porodiljni, ako dobivaju max 2660kn?! znam da se njima produzuje porodiljni za jos 2 mjeseca ako ga uzmu, al i nije bas poticaj zivit na bijednih 2660kn jos 2 mjeseca duze, mislim da je to vrijeme kad sve rodilje jedva spajaju kraj sa krajem... a sta je najgore znam za slucaj gdje je suprug dobia otkaz zato sta je uzea roditeljski porodiljni :? mislim da poslodavci u hrv nisu spremni "gubit" muske radnike, pa zbog toga su ih i zaposlili, koliko zena ne dobije posao samo zbog porodiljnog i roditeljstva... malo sam OT, oprostite   :Embarassed:

----------


## Juls

Evo da se priključim na temu. Ja danas dobila rješenje o produženju porodiljnog dopusat na drugih 6 mjeseci (znači do godinu dana života djeteta) u kojem piše da će mi maksimalna naknada iznositi 2500 kn, a ne onih 2650 kn.  Tko tu koga? Je li to greška? Inače zaposlena sam kod istog poslodavca već petu godinu, nije bilo nikakvih prekida u stažu osiguranja. Pliz help

----------


## nenaa

Pišu ti brutto iznos. Kao što kad rodiš, kažu ti državna jednokratna naknada iznosi 2500 kn. a onda dobiješ nekih 2350 kn. Tako nešto. Ovih 100 i nešto kn. predpostavljam da je odbitak za zdravstveno jer se porođajno valjda ne oporezuje. Može biti da lupam gluposti, ali netko mi je to jednom davno nešto tumačio.

----------


## sonata

> sonata prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  regina78 prvotno napisa
> ...


Pa to sam i ja htjela reci, mozda sam krivo formulirala    :Grin:

----------


## Loryblue

> Loryblue prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mamma san znaš li išta o ovom problemu, odnosno nepoznanici:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


- preko HZZO-a nije osiguran. u RH nije nikad radio. RH prebivalište ima od 1991. godine (do tada ne).
- supruga radi, državna firma. dijete koje imaju je osigurano preko nje.

pa još jedno pitanje:
- može li suprug ostvariti zdrvastveno osiguranje u RH s obzirom na svoj umirovljenički status izvan granica RH?

----------


## mamma san

Loryblue,
ako nije osiguran na HZZO-u, ne može ništa ostvariti. 
Neka supruga vidi da li ga može osigurati preko sebe ili neka on ode na HZZO i direktno se raspita za mogućnosti.

----------


## Mirtica

Trenutačno sam na roditeljskom dopustu koji uskoro istječe. 

Imam dovoljno godišnjeg da budem doma od pred kraj 4. mj do 30.06.09. 
01.07. mi počinje novi porodiljski. 

Da li su dovoljne te dvije isplate koje će mi biti na obrascu za hzzo (dakle, isplata za dio 4. mj. i za cijeli 5. mj.) da dobijem punu naknadu, ili se moram ranije vratiti na posao pa raditi od početka 4. mj do kraja 6. da bi u 7. mj. imala dvije pune isplate na obrascu?

----------


## martin

Hello! Čitam sve redom, ali nisam maher za zakone i prava, pa se nemojte ljutiti ako ste već dale odgovor na slično pitanje. 

Dakle, ja sam od 15.09.2008. do 15.09.2009. na neplaćenom dopustu jer mi dijete ide u Suvag. Sad sam nekih mjesec dana trudna, pa me zanima što i kako dalje. Prošle godine sam imala spontani pa se bojim prekinuti neplaćeni dopust i otići na bo zbog komplikacija u trudnoći (mislim da to ide po defaultu nakon spontanog) jer me moje prvo dijete i dalje treba 24/7. Pretpostavljam da se na samom kraju trudnoće u runju ne bih morala vratiti na posao. Kolika bi mi bila rodiljna naknada za prvih 6 mjeseci?(uopće ne shvaćam kak to ide jer ne radim, ali nisam nezaposlena pa nemam prijavu na burzi) Od 15.09.2008. sam zdravstveno osigurana preko muža i plaćam si staž (što znači da nema prekida? ali nemam prosjek?)

Veselim se vašim odgovorima!  :Grin:

----------


## domy

> (uopće ne shvaćam kak to ide jer ne radim, ali nisam nezaposlena pa nemam prijavu na burzi) Od 15.09.2008. sam zdravstveno osigurana preko muža i plaćam si staž (što znači da nema prekida? ali nemam prosjek?)


Kak si to uplačuješ staž?
Koliko uplačuješ točno?

----------


## Mirtica

> Hello! Čitam sve redom, ali nisam maher za zakone i prava, pa se nemojte ljutiti ako ste već dale odgovor na slično pitanje. 
> 
> Dakle, ja sam od 15.09.2008. do 15.09.2009. na neplaćenom dopustu jer mi dijete ide u Suvag. Sad sam nekih mjesec dana trudna, pa me zanima što i kako dalje. Prošle godine sam imala spontani pa se bojim prekinuti neplaćeni dopust i otići na bo zbog komplikacija u trudnoći (mislim da to ide po defaultu nakon spontanog) jer me moje prvo dijete i dalje treba 24/7. Pretpostavljam da se na samom kraju trudnoće u runju ne bih morala vratiti na posao. Kolika bi mi bila rodiljna naknada za prvih 6 mjeseci?(uopće ne shvaćam kak to ide jer ne radim, ali nisam nezaposlena pa nemam prijavu na burzi) Od 15.09.2008. sam zdravstveno osigurana preko muža i plaćam si staž (što znači da nema prekida? ali nemam prosjek?)
> 
> Veselim se vašim odgovorima!


Ta uplata staža ti ima veze samo s mirovinim.... ne utječe na rodiljni dopust, tj. imat ćeš minimalac za eventualne komplikacije - 831,50 kn, a za porodiljski (cijelu godinu) 1663 kn. Žao mi je.

----------


## Zara1

> Trenutačno sam na roditeljskom dopustu koji uskoro istječe. 
> 
> Imam dovoljno godišnjeg da budem doma od pred kraj 4. mj do 30.06.09. 
> 01.07. mi počinje novi porodiljski. 
> 
> Da li su dovoljne te dvije isplate koje će mi biti na obrascu za hzzo (dakle, isplata za dio 4. mj. i za cijeli 5. mj.) da dobijem punu naknadu, ili se moram ranije vratiti na posao pa raditi od početka 4. mj do kraja 6. da bi u 7. mj. imala dvije pune isplate na obrascu?


mislim da bi trebala raditi tri mjeseca

----------


## mamma san

> Hello! Čitam sve redom, ali nisam maher za zakone i prava, pa se nemojte ljutiti ako ste već dale odgovor na slično pitanje. 
> 
> Dakle, ja sam od 15.09.2008. do 15.09.2009. na neplaćenom dopustu jer mi dijete ide u Suvag. Sad sam nekih mjesec dana trudna, pa me zanima što i kako dalje. Prošle godine sam imala spontani pa se bojim prekinuti neplaćeni dopust i otići na bo zbog komplikacija u trudnoći (mislim da to ide po defaultu nakon spontanog) jer me moje prvo dijete i dalje treba 24/7. Pretpostavljam da se na samom kraju trudnoće u runju ne bih morala vratiti na posao. Kolika bi mi bila rodiljna naknada za prvih 6 mjeseci?(uopće ne shvaćam kak to ide jer ne radim, ali nisam nezaposlena pa nemam prijavu na burzi) Od 15.09.2008. sam zdravstveno osigurana preko muža i plaćam si staž (što znači da nema prekida? ali nemam prosjek?)
> 
> 
> Veselim se vašim odgovorima!


Vratila se na posao ili ne,  prije otvaranja rodiljnog dopusta, naknada će ti biti 1663 kune, jer imaš prekid u osiguranju staža (jer koristiš mirovanje prava iz radnog odnosa, bez obzira na ove doprinose koje plaćaš). Kad ćeš biti 45 dana (ili 28 dana, ovisno o mišeljenju tvojeg ginekologa) moći ćeš otvoriti rodiljni dopust. No prije toga ćeš se formalno vratiti na posao. Proceduru točno ne znam, morat ćeš pitati na HZZO-u. 

No što se tiče prvog djeteta i tvojeg trenutnog prava, interesira me, zašto nisi tražila produljeni (plaćeni) rodiljni dopust (od 1. do 3 godine života - ovisno o doktoroovj preporuciI?  :?

----------


## Jelka

Pročitala sam neki dan u novinama da je grad Zagreb povećao naknade za bebe (ne znam kako se to zove), pa tako za prvo dijete više nije 3000 kn, nego neznamkoliko, za drugo nije 6000 nego 7200. Znate li šta pouzdano o tome?

----------


## mamma san

jelka, niže ti je link na topic o jednokratnim pomoćima gradova

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=64639&start=50

----------


## Mirtica

> Trenutačno sam na roditeljskom dopustu koji uskoro istječe. 
> 
> Imam dovoljno godišnjeg da budem doma od pred kraj 4. mj do 30.06.09. 
> 01.07. mi počinje novi porodiljski. 
> 
> Da li su dovoljne te dvije isplate koje će mi biti na obrascu za hzzo (dakle, isplata za dio 4. mj. i za cijeli 5. mj.) da dobijem punu naknadu, ili se moram ranije vratiti na posao pa raditi od početka 4. mj do kraja 6. da bi u 7. mj. imala dvije pune isplate na obrascu?


Evo ljudi moji da vam javim..... bit će dovoljno da na ER obrascu imam dvije isplate..... prva za zadnji tjedan 4. mj, a druga za cijeli 5. mj.....  :D   :Bouncing:   :Naklon:   :Kiss:  
Tako da ja ne moram natrag na posao i ne moram ostavljati J doma s nepoznatom osobom..... 3x hura za mog poslodavca...
(Info sam dobila na hzzo-u)

----------


## martin

Hvala vam na promptnim odgovorima. Nije sjajno, ali iskreno, bolje i to nego ništa. Mali mi ima već 4 godine, ide na rehabilitaciju u suvag (do daljnjega, barem do škole kako stvari stoje), a prema komisiji nema dovoljno smetnji da bi meni odobrili produljeni porodiljni do 7 godine njegovog života. Totalni bull**** , no ni to nije bitno jer nemam druge opcije nego ga voditi i razvažati kako i kamo god treba. Uopće mislim da je sve nebitno ako se usporedi sa potrebama djeteta. Kao i obično, parametri prema kojima se određuje kojoj djeci je potrebna pomoć su u najmanju ruku nejasni i uvelike ovise o odluci pojedinca koji piše procjenu djetetovih sposobnosti. Pa ipak havla svima na odgovorima!

----------


## domy

Mene zanima u vezi ove naknade za roditeljski dopust vidim da se piše da se isplačuje u visini od 1660-2660.
E sad me zanima o čemu ovisi dali će biti 1660 ili 2660.
Prepostavljam da ovisi o plači ili o onom prosjeku od 6 mjeseci.
Evo ja konkretno imala 2600 sad mi je pala na 2300, pa me zanima koliko bi mi bila naknada tih 2 6 mjeseci.
Odnosno koja je granica plače da dobiješ tih 2660kn?

----------


## ivana7997

moze li otac otici na pd netom nakon obveznog dijela, ostati 6 mjeseci, pa onda nastaviti majka?

----------


## mamma san

> Mene zanima u vezi ove naknade za roditeljski dopust vidim da se piše da se isplačuje u visini od 1660-2660.
> E sad me zanima o čemu ovisi dali će biti 1660 ili 2660.
> Prepostavljam da ovisi o plači ili o onom prosjeku od 6 mjeseci.
> Evo ja konkretno imala 2600 sad mi je pala na 2300, pa me zanima koliko bi mi bila naknada tih 2 6 mjeseci.
> Odnosno koja je granica plače da dobiješ tih 2660kn?


Ako ti je 6mjeseečni prosjek prije odlaska na rodiljni izračunat na temelju plaće od 2300 kuna, te npr. tvoja vrijednost sata iznosi 13,5 kuna, onda računaj po radnim satima za taj mjesec. Npr. xmjesec ima 184 sata * 13,5 = 2484 kune, 176 sati * 13,5 = 2376 kuna, 168 sata * 13,5 = 2268 kn itd. Ako su limiti postavljeni na 2600, onda ti dobivaš svaki izračun do tog iznosa.

----------


## mamma san

> moze li otac otici na pd netom nakon obveznog dijela, ostati 6 mjeseci, pa onda nastaviti majka?


Ako misliš na onaj obvezni rodiljni od 42 dana od poroda, može.  

Više o tome imaš ovdje

----------


## Jelka

msanko, imam novu situaciju, pa te molim za pomoć.   :Kiss:  

Od ovog mjeseca će mi plaća biti nešto veća (dakle uplata cca 01.03.). Kako se to reflektira na naknadu HZZO-a za porodiljni i rodiljni prvih 6 mjeseci? Koliko takvih uvećanih plaća moram primiti da bi se odrazile na HZZO naknadu?

----------


## mamma san

jelko, i jedna ti može uvećati prosjek. Što ih je više, prosjek je veći..  :Smile:   (zbrojiš isplaćene u mjesecima rada prije rd i podijeliš sa radnim satima).   :Smile:

----------


## Jelka

Ja sam nešto zabrijala. Tj. zaboravila sam da se uzima prosjek zadnjih 6 (jel je 6?) plaća, a ne da se mora imati 6 uvećanih plaća da bi se povećala naknada.   :Rolling Eyes:  

Jel ista shema za porodiljni (onih 28/45 dana) kao za rd?

I zaboravila sam da HZZO gleda radne dane u mjesecu isplate naknade, znači vjerojatno neću dobivati baš točan iznos svoje plaće.

I još jedno pitanjce. Meni se uz plaću isplaćuje ono nešto putno, ne znam kak se to zove, i Jana je prijavljena na mene pa i za nju primam. Da li to ulazi u prosjek za računanje naknade?

----------


## mamma san

Jelka, ne znam što podrazmijevaš pod "porodiljni" a što pod rd?  :/  U onom linku par postova iznad imaš sve. (a i pročitaj ovaj topic od početka, glupo mi se ponavljati).

Ako pod "putno" misliš na troškove javnog prijevoza, odgovor je "ne". Ovi troškovi su ti samo naknada koje se isplaćuje uz plaću.

----------


## Jelka

Sad sam tek pogledala taj link, nisam ga prije otvarala jer nisam znala da uključuje i neke druge stvari osim prava očeva.

Dakle, ja sam cijelo vrijeme mislila da se porodiljni zove onih 28/45 dana prije termina, a rodiljni cijela prva godina. Ok, sad vidim što je što pa je sad jasnije.

I hvala za druge odgovore.   :Love:   (da, mislila sam na javni prijevoz)

----------


## Ledolin@

Ja sam se malo pogubila u silnim postovima..  :Sad:  


Imam jedno pitanje.. zaposlena sam od 1.11.2008. i prijavljena na minimalac. Koliko shvacam imam pravo na naknadu od 1660 kn.

U koliko bi ja sad od 16. veljace isla na komplikacije, da li bi dobila za ozujak naknadu od 880 kn , a onda otvorila porodiljni krajem ozujka (termin mi je u svibnju pa bi to bilo 45 dana ranije) i tada ostvarivala iducih 6 mjeseci naknadu u punom iznosu od 1660 kn?

----------


## mamma san

Sa neispunjenim uvjetom staža osiguranja, naknada za bolovanje uslijed komplikacija u trudnoći iznosi 831 kunu / mjesečno, rodiljna naknada i roditeljska naknada 1663 kune /mjesečno.

----------


## Ledolin@

> Sa neispunjenim uvjetom staža osiguranja, naknada za bolovanje uslijed komplikacija u trudnoći iznosi 831 kunu / mjesečno, rodiljna naknada i roditeljska naknada 1663 kune /mjesečno.



Hvala.. brinula sam se da ako odem sada na komplikacije mogu smanjiti i tih 1660 kn... hvala..

----------


## enabacko

Cure,
evo i mene kod vas, trebala bi jedan savjet. U radnom odnosu sam od 26.05.2008. godine, trudna sam 5 mjeseci, znači termin mi je polovicom 6 mjeseca 2009. godine. Još uvijek radim i trebala bi polovicom trećeg na godišnji, pa bi nakon toga išla na komplikacije do otvaranja porodiljnog. Zanima me da li mi netko od vas može pomoći i odgovoriti po ovom novom zakonu da li ja trebam raditi do 26.05.2009. da bi napunila 12 mjeseci staža i ostvarila pravo na naknadu u visini plače. Ako sam na bolovanju da li mi se to vodi kao radni odnos ustvari da li to ulazi u staž?
Unaprijed zahvaljujem:

----------


## mamma san

da, i bolovanje se računa u staž osiguranja.

----------


## Zara1

... ali se porodiljni nakon komplikacija obavezno otvara 45 dana prije termina

----------


## kristijel

Lijep pozdrav svima,danas je moj sretan dan - informiranje o svojim pravima,trud i ustrajanje na odgovorima ipak mogu uroditi plodom i birokracija ponekad ima sluha za probleme nas građana i nije uvijek tako kruta i odvojena od živih ljudi,otkrila sam danas i njen ljudski lik. Iako je novi zakon na snazi, uvažen mi je zahtjev da se na Zavodu i dalje vodim prema ranije važećim propisima, tako da i nakon prvog rješenja (do godine dana djetetova života) mogu nastavno koristiti roditeljsku naknadu plaće do tri godine starosti djeteta (pošto se radi o četvrtom djetetu), mada sam ostala bez posla za vrijeme korištenja rodiljnog dopusta. Na burzu rada se trebam javiti tek po isteku tog novog rješenja tj.roditeljskog dopusta,a ne već sada kako predviđa novi zakon, prema kome bih svoja prava ostvarivala dalje kao nezaposleni roditelj,čime bi mi se prekinuo staž osiguranja i zaključio u radnoj knjižici već po navršenoj prvoj godini djetetova života,a ovako sam mirna do pronalaska novog posla i neću imati nikakav prekid!
 :Trep trep:

----------


## mamma san

Kristijel, drago mi je da si isposlovala svoje pravo!!   :Smile:  
Ono što je bitno, to pravo na korištenje svojih prava po starom zakonu dano je i novim Zakonom, samo što se toga baš i ne drže.  :/

----------


## LIMA

> ... ali se porodiljni nakon komplikacija obavezno otvara 45 dana prije termina


Baš sam radi ovoga prošli tjedan pitala u socijalnom, oni kažu može se otvoriti bilo koji dan između 45. i 28. dana, evo meni doktorica jučer otvorila rodiljni, 39 dana prije termina, a na komplikacijama sam 3 mjeseca.

----------


## Zara1

> Zara1 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... ali se porodiljni nakon komplikacija obavezno otvara 45 dana prije termina
> 
> 
> Baš sam radi ovoga prošli tjedan pitala u socijalnom, oni kažu može se otvoriti bilo koji dan između 45. i 28. dana, evo meni doktorica jučer otvorila rodiljni, 39 dana prije termina, a na komplikacijama sam 3 mjeseca.


meni su rekli obavezno 45 dana prije termina  :/ , tako sam i morala otvoriti

----------


## Jelka

Ako sam ja dobro shvatila... 45 dana nije obavezno, može se otvoriti i kasnije, ali najkasnije 28 dana prije termina. 

Iz moje perspektive, *Zara*, tvoj dok ti je išao na ruku jer za tih 45 dana dobivaš svoju plaću, a ne max 4.250 (u slučaju naravno da ti je plaća veća od toga, inače ti je zaista svejedno), ali *LIMA* tebi je išao na štetu (opet ako ti je plaća veća od 4.250). msanka, ispravljaj ako brijem gluposti!   :Embarassed:  

Imam i ja mali set pitanjca. Polako se bliži taj rodiljni dopust od 45 dana, mislim da ću ipak iskorisiti ga, sve mi teže postaje, pa kombiniram datume, GO i sl.

45 dana prije termina mi pada na 28.03. Kako mi se od ovog mjeseca uvećala plaća, da li bi mi bilo u interesu otvoriti RD 01.04. jer ću tada imati još jednu uvećanu uplatu? Hoću reći, gledaju se uplate, a ne mjesec u kojem sam radila?

----------


## kristijel

> Kristijel, drago mi je da si isposlovala svoje pravo!!   
> Ono što je bitno, to pravo na korištenje svojih prava po starom zakonu dano je i novim Zakonom, samo što se toga baš i ne drže.  :/


Problem je bio nastao što sam se ja pojavila na HZZO-u odmah početkom siječnja,dok još nisu usuglasili praksu rješavanja takvih "prijelaznih" slučajeva, kao što je moj, pa sam prvotno bila odbijena u nastojanju da uopće predam svoj zahtjev i rečeno mi je da čekam dok dijete napuni god. dana u veljači pa da se onda javim na burzu i ponovo dođem na HZZO, gdje ću kao nezaposlena predati zahtjev za roditeljskom poštedom od rada za preostali period do tri god. starosti djeteta. Meni je to bilo neprihvatljivo nakon svih svojih mjeseci provedenih na radu,uz malu djecu,rad u trudnoći ,u nemogućim uvjetima i ostanak bez posla zbog trudnoće ,a na kraju i nesigurnost prouzročena promjenama u praksi HZZO-a baš u trenutku kad dolazim onako rutinski produžiti svoj roditeljski dopust, koji je to u međuvremenu prestao biti ili se tek drugačije zove,a pravna služba mi je tek šturo objasnila kako s novim Zakonom prestaju važiti pojedine odredbe postojećeg Zakona o obaveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju prema kojima sam i sama koristila bolovanje. Ovako ispada sve zapetljano,a trebalo bi biti jednostavno. Drago mi je da je zdrava logika prevladala i da mi se isprao gorak okus u ustima koja su sad puna hvale i zahvale. Hvala na vrijednim informacijama i saznanjima koja svakodnevno dobivamo na forumu tako da se možemo bolje pripremiti i naoružati znanjem i strpljenjem prije izlaska iz kuće u potrazi za svojim pravima.  :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

> Ako sam ja dobro shvatila... 45 dana nije obavezno, može se otvoriti i kasnije, ali najkasnije 28 dana prije termina. 
> 
> Iz moje perspektive, *Zara*, tvoj dok ti je išao na ruku jer za tih 45 dana dobivaš svoju plaću, a ne max 4.250 (u slučaju naravno da ti je plaća veća od toga, inače ti je zaista svejedno), ali *LIMA* tebi je išao na štetu (opet ako ti je plaća veća od 4.250). msanka, ispravljaj ako brijem gluposti!


Općenito, pristup je takav da se treba koristiti ono pravo koje je za trudnicu povoljnije.   :Smile:   Eh sad...da li je zakonodavac pretpostavljao da će se to odnositi na "obavezno" otvaranje rodiljnog dopusta 45 dana prije termina, u slučaju kad je trudnica na bolovanju uslijed komplikacija u trudnoći, odnosno "neki dan" unutar tih 28 - 45 dana, u slučajevima kad trudnici nedostaje upravo "taj" neki dan u popunjavanju tih potrebnh 12 mjeseci staža osiguranja radi isplate pune naknade plaće....iskreno ne znam. Nadam se da je tako.   :Wink:  





> Imam i ja mali set pitanjca. Polako se bliži taj rodiljni dopust od 45 dana, mislim da ću ipak iskorisiti ga, sve mi teže postaje, pa kombiniram datume, GO i sl.
> 
> 45 dana prije termina mi pada na 28.03. Kako mi se od ovog mjeseca uvećala plaća, da li bi mi bilo u interesu otvoriti RD 01.04. jer ću tada imati još jednu uvećanu uplatu? Hoću reći, gledaju se uplate, a ne mjesec u kojem sam radila?


Jelkice, ne otvaraš ti rodiljni dopust, nego ti ga otvara doktor na preporuku ginekologa.   :Wink:   (to je ono oko "kalkulacija" i dozvoljenog / zabranjenog na forumu)

No, što se tiče obračuna rodiljne naknade uzima se u obzir ISPLAĆENE NAKNADE U ŠEST MJESECI  završno SAM MJESECOM KOJI JE PRETHODIO MJESECU U KOJEM JE NASTUPILO BOLOVANJE / RODILJNI DOPUST. (ovo je velikim slovima, samo radi lakšeg čitanja..)

Znači, u slučaju otvaranja rodiljnog dopusta i 31.3., uzimat će se u obzir plaće isplaćene u 2/09, 1/09, 12/08, 11/08, 10/08, 09/08.

U slučaju otvaranja rodiljnog dopusta u narednom kalendarskom mjesecu, ovi obračunski mjeseci pomiču se za jedan unaprijed.

----------


## mamma san

Kristijel, hvala ti na iznošenju tvojeg iskustva.   :Smile:

----------


## Jelka

> Jelkice, ne otvaraš ti rodiljni dopust, nego ti ga otvara doktor na preporuku ginekologa.    (to je ono oko "kalkulacija" i dozvoljenog/zabranjenog na forumu)


  :Embarassed:   :Kiss:  

Ma zašto sam počela tako razmišljati (jer nisam naravno za "lažno" bolovanje)... U principu postaje mi sve teže na poslu. Zbog povremenih sagibanja BH kontrakcije me sve češće prime, a nisu baš ugodne. Imam nešto manje od 3 mj. do termina, a meni nije jasno koliko se taj trbuh još može širiti. Hoću reći, za mjesec i pol će mi biti možda još teže. Moj poslodavac se apsolutno s time slaže i nema ništa protiv da započnem s rd ranije bez obzira što (fala Bogu) nemam "ozbiljnijih" problema.

Inače, sad sam pričala s našom pravnicom, zamolila sam ju da pogleda mogu li iskoristiti GO za 2009. iduće godine, do 30.06.2010. Uglavnom, NE, moram raditi min. 6 mj. u ovoj 2009. Ako treba, pitat ću je o kojem se zakonu i članku radi, pa da ga mogu ovdje linkati. Ali vjerujem da se o tome ovdje (ili na nekom drugom sličnom topicu) već pisalo.

----------


## mamma san

> Inače, sad sam pričala s našom pravnicom, zamolila sam ju da pogleda mogu li iskoristiti GO za 2009. iduće godine, do 30.06.2010. Uglavnom, NE, moram raditi min. 6 mj. u ovoj 2009. Ako treba, pitat ću je o kojem se zakonu i članku radi, pa da ga mogu ovdje linkati. Ali vjerujem da se o tome ovdje (ili na nekom drugom sličnom topicu) već pisalo.


Ne znam gdje radiš i da li su vaša prava na g.o. određena nekim kolektivnim ugovorom, pravilnikom o radu i sl..

No, prema Zakonu o radu, imaš pravo na g.o. za 2009 godinu, praktički odmah na početku godine. Jedino nemaš u slučaju da si novi zaposlenik koji ima manje od 6 mjeseci rada. 

Znači kad mi napišeš vlasnički status tvoje firme, te onog na što se poziva tvoja pravnica (pitaj je točno na čl. kojeg zakona, pravilnika, i sl.) moći ću ti točno odgovoriti.

----------


## Romy

> No, što se tiče obračuna rodiljne naknade uzima se u obzir ISPLAĆENE NAKNADE U ŠEST MJESECI  završno SAM MJESECOM KOJI JE PRETHODIO MJESECU U KOJEM JE NASTUPILO BOLOVANJE / RODILJNI DOPUST. (ovo je velikim slovima, samo radi lakšeg čitanja..)
> 
> Znači, u slučaju otvaranja rodiljnog dopusta i 31.3., uzimat će se u obzir plaće isplaćene u 2/09, 1/09, 12/08, 11/08, 10/08, 09/08.
> 
> U slučaju otvaranja rodiljnog dopusta u narednom kalendarskom mjesecu, ovi obračunski mjeseci pomiču se za jedan unaprijed.


Ja se vraćam na posao negdje oko 01.04.2009-te nakon njege djeteta s poteškoćama...opet sam trudna, termin je u kolovozu, mislila sam odraditi do porodiljnog, ili travanj, svibanj, pa lipanj uzeti GO. Zanima me zašto si mi bila rekla da je za punu plaću koju bi dobijala na porodiljnom dovoljno 2-3 mjeseca rada (i isplata), ako je ipak 6? Je li se nešto promijenilo. Plaća mi je oko 8000kn....što će na koncu uzeti u obračun, ako 01.07.2009-e budem otvarala porodiljni, a radila sam travanj, svibanj, lipanj GO i koliko će ista iznositi?

Thanks  :Love:   :Heart:  .

----------


## mamma san

Romy, u obrazac ulazi 6mjesečni prosjek, ali s obzriom da si primala naknadu preko HZZO, taj dio se ne popunjava. Za izračun nove naknade potrebno je nešto temelj čega se može izračunati prosjek.

Da se ne ponavaljam, ajde pročitaj prethodnu i ovu stranicu ovog topica. Sam na te dvije imaš barem 2-3 slučaja ista kao i tvoj. 

GO se računa kao i rad. To je pravo s osnove rada. Dakle, bila ti na GO ili baš za svojim radnim mjestom, dobivaš istu plaću.

----------


## Jelka

mamma san, radi se o Zakonu o radu, čl. 55, kopiram ga:




> Prenošenje godišnjeg odmora u sljedeću kalendarsku godinu
> 
> Članak 55.
> 
> (1) Godišnji odmor, odnosno prvi dio godišnjeg odmora koji je prekinut ili nije korišten u kalendarskoj godini u kojoj je ste*čen, zbog bolesti ili rodiljnog dopusta, radnik ima pravo iskoristiti do 30. lipnja iduće godine, pod uvjetom da je radio najmanje šest mjeseci u godini koja prethodi godini u kojoj se vratio na rad.


I članak ispred toga je interesantan, ali mi ga kolegica nije spomenula kao spornog, tj. da bih se trebala njega držati, što  mi baš nije jasno. Btw. radim u dioničkom društvu.




> Korištenje godišnjeg odmora u dijelovima
> 
> Članak 54.
> 
> (1) Radnik ima pravo godišnji odmor koristiti u dva dijela.
> 
> (2) Ako radnik koristi godišnji odmor u dijelovima, prvi dio u trajanju od najmanje dvanaest radnih dana neprekidno, mora koristiti tijekom kalendarske godine za koju ostvaruje pravo na godišnji odmor.
> 
> (3) Drugi dio godišnjeg odmora radnik mora koristiti najkasnije do 30. lipnja iduće godine.

----------


## mamma san

> Jelka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Inače, sad sam pričala s našom pravnicom, zamolila sam ju da pogleda mogu li iskoristiti GO za 2009. iduće godine, do 30.06.2010. Uglavnom, NE, moram raditi min. 6 mj. u ovoj 2009. Ako treba, pitat ću je o kojem se zakonu i članku radi, pa da ga mogu ovdje linkati. Ali vjerujem da se o tome ovdje (ili na nekom drugom sličnom topicu) već pisalo.
> 
> 
> Ne znam gdje radiš i da li su vaša prava na g.o. određena nekim kolektivnim ugovorom, pravilnikom o radu i sl..
> 
> ...



Ma Jelka, sve ok...  Ja sam čitajući tvoj post skužila da pitaš za korištenje GO za 2009. g. u 2009. g. Tako sam ti i odgovorila. Tek sad vidim da pitaš za prenošenje g.o. u narednu godinu.    :Rolling Eyes:  

O svemu što ti je tvoja pravnica rekla, smo već pisali na jednom od mnogih topica koji se tiču g.o.-a i prenošenja prava u narednu godinu.

----------


## Jelka

> O svemu što ti je tvoja pravnica rekla, smo već pisali na jednom od mnogih topica koji se tiču g.o.-a i prenošenja prava u narednu godinu.


Ma znam da postoje takvi topici, budem ih još jednom prošnjofala.   :Embarassed:

----------


## LIMA

> Ako sam ja dobro shvatila... 45 dana nije obavezno, može se otvoriti i kasnije, ali najkasnije 28 dana prije termina. 
> 
> Iz moje perspektive, *Zara*, tvoj dok ti je išao na ruku jer za tih 45 dana dobivaš svoju plaću, a ne max 4.250 (u slučaju naravno da ti je plaća veća od toga, inače ti je zaista svejedno), ali *LIMA* tebi je išao na štetu (opet ako ti je plaća veća od 4.250). msanka, ispravljaj ako brijem gluposti!


Da, tako su meni rekli, bilo koji dan između 45. i 28. dana. Meni je, recimo odgovaralo otvoriti baš od jučer jer mi je prekjučer isteklo onih 90 dana bolovanja na račun kojih imam pravo dobiti 3300 kn od škole   :Grin:  

Ja sam pitala i u vezi prekidanja rodiljnog dopusta jer kako sam skužila neke cure koje rade u školi pisale su da im iz ministarstva nisu dozvolili koristiti godišnji ako nisu praznici, tako da bi meni propao godišnji za ovu godinu. Ja sam mislila prekinuti rodiljni kada krenu ljetni praznici i iskoristiti godišnji, a onda nastaviti dalje s *rodiljnim* do isteka 6 mjeseci. 
E, sad, ni oni iz HZZO-a baš još sve nisu pohvatali tako da nije ni njih kriviti, rekla mi je žena kako ona misli da je obavezno ona 42 dana, a *sa svim ostalim ti radiš što hoćeš.*

----------


## Bessie

Mene zanima da li je točno (sad više ne znam jeam li to možda i u Zakonu pročitala... :? ) da se NE SMIJE raditi bebinih prvih šest mjeseci? Ja naknadu od 1660 kuna mogu okačiti negdje jer ne možemo s tim plaćati kredit. Moram negdje dodatno zaraditi a kako?  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vesna72

Nije točno.
Ne smije se raditi prva 42 dana nakon poroda. Nakon toga se rodiljni može prekinuti.

----------


## Bessie

Hvala, Vesna   :Smile:

----------


## krumpiric

jedno pitanje, nadam se da nije ništa kalkulatorno ni mimo zakona :/ 
dr mi je rekla da sam se počela otvarati, po meni normalan nalaz za drugu trudnoću, po njoj indikacija za komplikacije. Rekla je da ćemo na drugom pregledu vidjeti da, ako se nastavi, moram na "mirovanje". Međutim, meni je ostalo toliko dana do termina da imam dovoljno godišnjeg+45 dana porodiljnog?!
Ako dr-ginekolog predloži mirovanje, imam li ja pravo dr opće prakse zamoliti da idem na godišnji+porodiljni, ne na komplikacije, tj. da mi samo otvori porodiljni 45 dana prije, a umjesto komplikacija idem na godišnji?!
Nije da ne kalkuliram, al mislim da je sve po zakonu i ok :/

----------


## mamma san

Logično je da ćeš iskoristiti svoj godišnji odmor prije rodiljnog. Ako ti je potrebno mirovanje, tvoj ginekolog ti može otvoriti rodiljni dopust 45 dana prije termina.

----------


## krumpiric

hvala ti.
 Još jedno pitanje, neznam jel bilo  :Embarassed:  . Bolovanje za dijete se računa kao nula isplata poslodavca (to je isplata HZZOa), dali se onda plaća taj mjesec dijeli sa radnim satima taj mjesec koji bi trebali biti ili s radnim satima minus ti sati u kojima sam bila na bolovanju.... :/

----------


## mandy

> mamma san, radi se o Zakonu o radu, čl. 55, kopiram ga:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Prenošenje godišnjeg odmora u sljedeću kalendarsku godinu
> 
> ...


kod mene je slična situacija, ali ako 12 dana g.o. iz tekuće godine ne iskoristim do 31.12. tekuće godine, gubim ga u cijelosti; sada namjeravam raditi do 01.06. , a onda imam mogućnost "mjesec dana unaprijed" tražiti g.o. od 2009., a kad se vratim 2010. imat ću pravo na novi od 2010. bez obzira što neću raditi 6 mj. (termin mi je 10/09); kod nas ostvaruješ pravo na g.o. ako radiš  i samo 1 dan u toj godini, a stalno si zaposlen; isto dioničko društvo

----------


## vesna72

> hvala ti.
>  Još jedno pitanje, neznam jel bilo  . Bolovanje za dijete se računa kao nula isplata poslodavca (to je isplata HZZOa), dali se onda plaća taj mjesec dijeli sa radnim satima taj mjesec koji bi trebali biti ili s radnim satima minus ti sati u kojima sam bila na bolovanju.... :/


bolovanje se ne računa uopće. ti se satti zanemaruju.

konkretno - 
u zamišljenom 6-mjesečnom razdoblju imaš plaće 5.350, pa 5.000,00, pa 6500 i 6000. pa imaš dva mjeseca bolovanja. to je nula. prosjek je ukupan zbroj plaća 22.850 podijeljen sa radnim satima na koje se te plaće odnose (to bi bilo nekih cca 680 sati u 4 mjeseca) i dobivaš satnicu od 33,60 kn. 
bolovanje se zanemaruje.
rodiljna naknada iznosi 33,60 kn x broj radnih sati u mjesecu na koji se odnosi - znači 5.644,80 za 168 sati, ili 5.913,00 za mjesec u kojem ima 176 radnih sati. uvijek imaš taj +/-
ali bolovanje ne utječe na osnovicu, pod uvjetom da je bilo dovoljno isplaćenih plaća.
ako si na bolovanju bila dio mjeseca - tada će ti pisati recimo da ti je plaća bila 3.225,60 kn za 96 radnih sati. kaj opet daje istu osnovicu.

nadam se da sam koliko-toliko razumljiva   :Embarassed:

----------


## vesna72

> Jelka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mamma san, radi se o Zakonu o radu, čl. 55, kopiram ga:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jedno je prenošenje u slijedeću, a drugo je pravo na ostvarivanje godišnjeg odmora u tekućoj godini.

svaka od nas ima pravo na godišnji odmor* za godinu povratka na posao*, bez obzira kaj nije u toj godini radila 6 mjeseci, budući da se korištenje rodiljnog i roditeljskog dopusta ne smatra prekidom staža.

računica ti je ok   :Smile:

----------


## LIMA

*A zna li tko kako ti poslodavac isplaćuje plaću za godišnji ako nakon rodiljnog odmah ideš na godišnji?*
Ja imam nekih dodataka na plaću (naknada za posebne uvjete rada, smjenski rad i sl.) - trebaju li oni to sve isplatiti za godišnji ili samo osnovicu?

P.S. Pazite što su mi napravili zadnji put: 
Ja sam se u prošloj trudnoći vratila s porodiljnog (nakon 6 mjeseci) 15.5. a na godišnji sam išla početkom 7. mjeseca. Kako se prema kolektivnom ugovoru za vrijeme godišnjeg radniku isplaćuje prosjek zadnje 3 plaće (*ali u slučaju da je tako radniku povoljnije*, što su oni previdjeli) moja računovođa mi ovako izračunala plaću za godišnji:
plaća za travanj= 0 kn (jer sam bila na porodiljnom) + pola plaće za svibanj + plaća za lipanj i podijelila na 3.         :Laughing:  &  :Crying or Very sad:  
Ja dobila manju plaću nego rodiljnu naknadu!!! 

Nakon što sam se žalila dobila sam neke zaostatke ali ja pojma nemam na koji način je ona to izračunala.

----------


## vesna72

ovisi...
obično je odeđeno kolektivnim ugovorom i/ili pravilnikom o radu.

zakonski minimum je tromjesečni prosjek (računajući i davanja u naravi, dodatke, bonuse....). ako se prosjek ne može odrediti zbog nepostojanja isplata, uzima se osnovica plaće koja bi radniku pripadala za rad u punom radnom vremenu (bez dodataka).

napominjem da može biti propisano i više od navedenog.

----------


## Bessie

> *bolovanje se ne računa uopće.* ti se satti zanemaruju.
> 
> konkretno - 
> u zamišljenom 6-mjesečnom razdoblju imaš plaće 5.350, pa 5.000,00, pa 6500 i 6000. pa imaš dva mjeseca bolovanja. to je nula. prosjek je ukupan zbroj plaća 22.850 podijeljen sa radnim satima na koje se te plaće odnose (to bi bilo nekih cca 680 sati u 4 mjeseca) i dobivaš satnicu od 33,60 kn. 
> bolovanje se zanemaruje.
> rodiljna naknada iznosi 33,60 kn x broj radnih sati u mjesecu na koji se odnosi - znači 5.644,80 za 168 sati, ili 5.913,00 za mjesec u kojem ima 176 radnih sati. uvijek imaš taj +/-
> ali bolovanje ne utječe na osnovicu, pod uvjetom da je bilo dovoljno isplaćenih plaća.
> *ako si na bolovanju bila dio mjeseca - tada će ti pisati recimo da ti je plaća bila 3.225,60 kn za 96 radnih sati. kaj opet daje istu osnovicu.*
> 
> nadam se da sam koliko-toliko razumljiva


A što ako je osoba prijavljena samo dio mjeseca i nije u mjesecu koji također ulazi u obračun zaradila punu plaću?  Ugl. ako mjesec ima 168, 176 ili 184 radnih sati, a odrađeno je recimo 100 sati - što onda? Jel se tada računaju službeni radni sati (ili kako li se to već zove) ili se prosječna satnica računa prema odrađenim radnim satima? Osnovica onda nije ista  :?

----------


## vesna72

radni sati. piše - 


> ako si na bolovanju bila dio mjeseca - tada će ti pisati recimo da ti je plaća bila 3.225,60 kn za 96 radnih sati. kaj opet daje istu osnovicu.


koji dio ne shvaćaš?
ako si odradila 100 sati i za to dobila 100 kuna - daje istu osnovicu kao i ako si odradila 200 sati i za to dobila 200 kn. kuna po satu. da pojednostavnimo maksimalno, zaboravili smo na dodatak za prekovremeni rad   :Wink:

----------


## BP

> krumpiric prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> hvala ti.
>  Još jedno pitanje, neznam jel bilo  . Bolovanje za dijete se računa kao nula isplata poslodavca (to je isplata HZZOa), dali se onda plaća taj mjesec dijeli sa radnim satima taj mjesec koji bi trebali biti ili s radnim satima minus ti sati u kojima sam bila na bolovanju.... :/
> 
> 
> bolovanje se ne računa uopće. ti se satti zanemaruju.
> 
> ...


meni ipak nesto nije jasno, ja naime imam sljedecu situaciju, zaposlena sam na neodredjeno, a poslodovac nam je povecao placu od nove godine. Zanima ukoliko odem na komplikacije (bolovanje) da li ce ulaziti prosjek za porodiljnu naknadu od  6 mjeseci, npr 4 mjeseca place + 2 mjeseca 4250, pa zbroj / sa 6 ili 6 mjeseci do otvaranja komplikacija? ili pak prosjek od 4 mjeseca?
Sorry ako sam malo zakomplicirala...
Sorry ako sam malo zakomplic

----------


## vesna72

4 mjeseca plaće podijeljena sa brojem radnih sati za koje je isplaćena.

naknade hzzo ne upisuju se (pretpostavljam da je 4250 koje spominješ naknada za bolovanje)
ne zbrajaju
ne oduzimaju
ne dijele...


p.s. sorry, pucam danas po šavovima, a ovo pišem xy put   :Smile:

----------


## sara

Molila bih da mi netko odgovori tko kuži ovaj novi zakon o naknadama.

Usvajam dijete starosti 3 godine. Da li sam dobro shvatila da imam pravo na:

posvojiteljski dopust - 5 mjeseci - i imam sva prava kao i roditelj u rodiljnom dopustu što znači prosjek plaće zadnjih X mjeseci (tzv. 100%od osnovice za naknadu plaće - delimitirano)

i

posvojiteljski - roditeljski dopust - 5 mjeseci jer se skraćuje za 30 dana za svaku godinu iznad 3 godine starosti djeteta - isto kao roditelj u roditeljskom dopustu - 80 % proračunske osnovice mjesečno.

Puno hvala.

----------


## mamma san

> Molila bih da mi netko odgovori tko kuži ovaj novi zakon o naknadama.
> 
> Usvajam dijete starosti 3 godine. Da li sam dobro shvatila da imam pravo na:
> 
> posvojiteljski dopust - 5 mjeseci - i imam sva prava kao i roditelj u rodiljnom dopustu što znači prosjek plaće zadnjih X mjeseci (tzv. 100%od osnovice za naknadu plaće - delimitirano)
> 
> i
> 
> posvojiteljski - roditeljski dopust - 5 mjeseci jer se skraćuje za 30 dana za svaku godinu iznad 3 godine starosti djeteta - isto kao roditelj u roditeljskom dopustu - 80 % proračunske osnovice mjesečno.
> ...


ugrubo, shvatila si dobro.   :Smile:  

Međutim, jedino nisam sigurna za posvojiteljski - roditeljski dopust . Naime, govori se da se dopust skraćuje za 30 dana po godini koja prelazi dob od 3 godine. Ako tvoje dijete ima tri godine, i npr. u kad ćeš otvoriti roditeljski dopust još uvijek bude imalo 3 godine, nadam se da ćeš tad imati pravo na 6 mjeseci, a ne 5. No, fakat nisam sigurna.  :/

----------


## sara

Mamma san, puno ti hvala na brzom odgovoru i moram ti reći da mi je kamen pao sa srca, jer sam si ja na taj način protumačila zakon i to mi se činilo logično.

Totalno su me zbedirali savjetnici koje sam zvala, i to HZZO i RRIF koji su mi davali sljedeće informacije (svi različite):

- 5 mjeseci 2.560 kuna + 5 mjeseci 1.600
- 5 mjeseci 1.600 + 5 mjeseci 1.600
 i čak  :shock: da imam pravo samo na 5 mjeseci po 2.560 kuna.

Ovo mi je logično jer bi sve ostalo bilo zakidanje nas posvojitelja.

Još jednom puno ti hvala.

----------


## BP

interesantno je kako se od HZZO i slicnih sluzbi ne moze dobiti konkretan odgovor, a da ne kazem i krivi.

ja sam zvala upravo za ovaj prosjek place HZZO sluzbu u RIjeci i oni su mi odgvorili da se gleda prosjek place od 6 mjeseci unazad od dana kad si isao na komplikacije (znace 6 mjeseci unazad od pocetka bolovanja).

Pa sad vise nista ne kuzim...

----------


## LIMA

> interesantno je kako se od HZZO i slicnih sluzbi ne moze dobiti konkretan odgovor, a da ne kazem i krivi.
> 
> ja sam zvala upravo za ovaj prosjek place HZZO sluzbu u RIjeci i oni su mi odgvorili da se gleda prosjek place od 6 mjeseci unazad od dana kad si isao na komplikacije (znace 6 mjeseci unazad od pocetka bolovanja).
> 
> Pa sad vise nista ne kuzim...


Ne kužim što ne kužiš   :Grin:  , dobro su ti rekli, prije otvaranja komplikacija nosiš zadnjih 6 plaća koje su ti isplaćene do mjeseca koji prethodi mjesecu u kojemu otvaraš komplikacije. Znači, ako ideš na komplikacije u ožujku nosiš potvrdu za plaće koje su ti isplaćene u veljači, siječnju, prosincu, studenom, listopadu i rujnu.

Dok si na komplikacijama isplaćuju ti max 4250 kn, a kada kreneš na rodiljni onda ti uzimaju prosjek *tih* 6 plaća i isplaćuju ti taj prosjek dok dijete ne napuni 6 mjeseci. 

P.S. Što misliš pod onim 4 mjeseca plaća pa 2 mjeseca 4250 kn bolovanja, znači li to da si ti prije 4 mjeseca bila na bolovanju?

----------


## mamma san

> Mamma san, puno ti hvala na brzom odgovoru i moram ti reći da mi je kamen pao sa srca, jer sam si ja na taj način protumačila zakon i to mi se činilo logično.
> 
> Totalno su me zbedirali savjetnici koje sam zvala, i to HZZO i RRIF koji su mi davali sljedeće informacije (svi različite):
> 
> - 5 mjeseci 2.560 kuna + 5 mjeseci 1.600
> - 5 mjeseci 1.600 + 5 mjeseci 1.600
>  i čak  :shock: da imam pravo samo na 5 mjeseci po 2.560 kuna.
> 
> Ovo mi je logično jer bi sve ostalo bilo zakidanje nas posvojitelja.
> ...


Sara, sve što sam ti ja napisala bilo je vrlo površno kao i tvoje općenito pitanje. 

S obzirom da vidim što su ti odgovarala, pitanje je kakav je tvoj radni status?

Da li si zaposlena? I da li imaš staž osiguranja neprekinut zadnjih 12 mjeseci? 

Posvojitelji su izjednačeni sa "običnim" roditeljima (samo je različito vremensko trajanje dopusta), a sva prava su dana s osnova radnog odnosa.

----------


## BP

> krumpiric prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> hvala ti.
>  Još jedno pitanje, neznam jel bilo  . Bolovanje za dijete se računa kao nula isplata poslodavca (to je isplata HZZOa), dali se onda plaća taj mjesec dijeli sa radnim satima taj mjesec koji bi trebali biti ili s radnim satima minus ti sati u kojima sam bila na bolovanju.... :/
> 
> 
> bolovanje se ne računa uopće. ti se satti zanemaruju.
> 
> ...


po tome ovaj Vesnin post i tvoj Lima ne daju isti odgovor.

jasno mi je savrseno da je komplikacija 4250, ali nije isto da li oni gledaju prosjek 6 mjeseci do dana komplikacija za porodiljni, ili 6 mjeseci od kad imas pravo otvoriti porodiljni (45 dana prije termina), a recimo radis do 4 mj trudnoce onda odes na komplikacije....

----------


## LIMA

> po tome ovaj Vesnin post i tvoj Lima ne daju isti odgovor.
> 
> jasno mi je savrseno da je komplikacija 4250, ali nije isto *da li oni gledaju prosjek 6 mjeseci do dana komplikacija za porodiljni, ili 6 mjeseci od kad imas pravo otvoriti porodiljni (45 dana prije termina),* a recimo radis do 4 mj trudnoce onda odes na komplikacije....


Što nisi odmah tako pitala   :Smile:  . I mene je malo zbunio Vesnin post jer znam da se gleda 6 mjeseci DO KOMPLIKACIJA, a ne do porodiljnog. Ti za otvaranje porodiljnog ne nosiš nikakve potvrde o plaći, to sve riješiš prije komplikacija. Kad ideš na porodiljni doneseš im samo doznaku liječnika.

Moj primjer: otišla sam na komplikacije u 11. mjesecu. Prije komplikacija sam im odnijela plaće od rujna pa unazad 6 mjeseci (od rujna iz tog razloga što je mjesec koji je prethodio komplikacijama bio listopad, a u listopadu mi je isplaćena plaća za rujan, dakle *ne gleda se plaća ZA taj mjesec, već ISPLAĆENA u tom mjesecu*). (Malo sam tu bila  :/  jer sam baš od rujna dobila povišicu)
Bila sam na komplikacijama 3 mjeseca i sada sam ovaj mjesec otišla na porodiljni. Za otvaranje porodiljnog odnijela sam im samo doznaku liječnika, kao što sam nosila i za komplikacije, a plaću će mi isplaćivati prema onim potvrdama što sam im prije odnijela.

----------


## Bessie

A što u slučaju da prekidaš komplikacije?

----------


## Bessie

http://www.trudnoca.net/forum/viewto...25478&start=15 


Ovo sam pronašla na Trudnoći. Citiram
"Evo danas sam sve odnijela.Ne treba od 6 mj prije komplikacija, već unatrag 6 mj odnosno mi je uzeto samo od 2 i pol mj. kad mi je bila veća plaća zbog satnice i veći mi je koeficijent.
Hvala ženske al danas sam sve sredila i sad ću dobivat punu plaću na porodiljnom jupi"

Ništa više ne kužim 
 :?

----------


## freya7

termin mi je 20.10.,namjeravam raditi što duže...ali htjela bih se jako dobro informirati o rodiljnim naknadama s obzirom na situaciju:

zanima me kako će meni odrediti cijenu radnog sata, s obzirom da ja svaka tri mjeseca dobivam bonus na koji sve plaćam-zdravstveno, mirovnsko1 i 2.stup,porez,prirez.....itd.Tj bonus je brutto izražen, pa mi država kao i na plaću uzme svoj dio.....
 taj bonus dobijem isplaćen isti dan kad i plaću, ali kao odvojenu cifru. i dobivam dvije platne liste za taj mjesec.
da li se meni taj mjesec onda plaća gleda uvećana za taj bonus?

----------


## LIMA

> http://www.trudnoca.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=110&t=25478&start=15 
> 
> 
> Ovo sam pronašla na Trudnoći. Citiram
> "Evo danas sam sve odnijela.Ne treba od 6 mj prije komplikacija, već unatrag 6 mj odnosno mi je uzeto samo od 2 i pol mj. kad mi je bila veća plaća zbog satnice i veći mi je koeficijent.
> Hvala ženske al danas sam sve sredila i sad ću dobivat punu plaću na porodiljnom jupi"
> 
> Ništa više ne kužim 
>  :?


Ni ja   :?  :Laughing:

----------


## LIMA

*freya*, ne znam stvarno, no to bi ustvari trebao pitati i rješavati tvoj poslodavac. Oni tebi iz firme sve napišu na taj obrazac i izračunaju satnicu. (Tako je meni računovođa). Ono što ti u HZZO odneseš iz firme - po tome ti isplaćuju kasnije naknadu, ne znam provjeravaju li oni istinitost podataka tako da možda i ova priča gore ovisi o tome kako je satnicu izračunao netko u firmi, a ne o onome što kažu iz HZZO-a.

----------


## freya7

LIMA,

hvala na informaciji, ako u firmi to izračunavaju onda će valjda prikazati aj mjesec kao plaću uvećanu za bonus...mislim ako plaćam sve doprinose na bonus, mislim da bi trebala imati koristi od toga na porodiljnom.... :D 
bar se nadam   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pearl2211

Pozdrav svima! Imam pitanje u vezi naknada za komplikacije u trudnoci na koje nisam nasla odgovor u prethodnim postovima pa mi mozda netko sa slicnim iskustvom (ili netko tko se malo bolje razumije u ove nase bajne zakonme) moze pomoci... Naime, znam da prema novom zakonu trudnice, da bi dobivale punu naknadu za vrijeme bolovanja radi komplikacija ili da bi primale punu placu na porodiljnom, moraju imati neprekinuti radni staz 12 mjeseci. Moja situacija je sljedeca: u 2008. nisam bila zaposlena nekoliko mjeseci, dakle nisam posljednjih 12 mjeseci bila cijelo vrijeme zaposlena, no citavo to vrijeme imala sam tzv. produzeno mirovinsko tj. sama sam sebi uplacivala mirovinsko pa mi je tako isao i staz. Dakle, to znaci da u stazu zapravo i nisam imala nikakvoga prekida. Zna li netko ima li to utjecaja na to da ipak dobijam punu naknadu ako odem na bolovanje zbog komplikacija u trudnoci odnodno kasnije na porodiljnom? Zahvaljujem na odgovoru unaprijed!

----------


## sara

Hvala ti mamma san na odgovoru. 
Nisam bila svjesna da sam površno pitala, sorry.

Radim i imam neprekinuti staž i osiguranje 18 godina, tako da sam to nekako podrazumijevala.

----------


## mamma san

> Pozdrav svima! Imam pitanje u vezi naknada za komplikacije u trudnoci na koje nisam nasla odgovor u prethodnim postovima pa mi mozda netko sa slicnim iskustvom (ili netko tko se malo bolje razumije u ove nase bajne zakonme) moze pomoci... Naime, znam da prema novom zakonu trudnice, da bi dobivale punu naknadu za vrijeme bolovanja radi komplikacija ili da bi primale punu placu na porodiljnom, moraju imati neprekinuti radni staz 12 mjeseci. Moja situacija je sljedeca: u 2008. nisam bila zaposlena nekoliko mjeseci, dakle nisam posljednjih 12 mjeseci bila cijelo vrijeme zaposlena, no citavo to vrijeme imala sam tzv. produzeno mirovinsko tj. sama sam sebi uplacivala mirovinsko pa mi je tako isao i staz. Dakle, to znaci da u stazu zapravo i nisam imala nikakvoga prekida. Zna li netko ima li to utjecaja na to da ipak dobijam punu naknadu ako odem na bolovanje zbog komplikacija u trudnoci odnodno kasnije na porodiljnom? Zahvaljujem na odgovoru unaprijed!


Prema tumačenju ovog novog Zakon ovaj "produženi miriovinski" doprinos ne ulazi u staž osiguranja. 

nadam se da tvrdim krivo.

----------


## pearl2211

Mammasan, hvala na odgovoru. I ja se nadam da je tumacenje krivo  :Smile: , no svakako cu jos provjeriti u HZZO-u, valjda tamo znaju. A ako je zaista tako, uf, pa sta mi je onda uopce znacilo to uplacivanje staza  :Sad: ???

----------


## pearl2211

Provjerila danas svoju situaciju u HZZO-u, javila mi se na telefon vrlo, vrlo ljubazna gospodja i objasnila, na moju veliku zalost, kako cu u mojem slucaju (10 godina radnog staza, pauza od par mjeseci u 2008. pa tako nemam neprekinutih 12 mjeseci radnog odnosa u trenutku kada cu trebati ici na porodiljni, a uplate "privremenog mirovinskog" u vrijeme kada sam bila nezaposlena, te mi je na taj nacin isao staz, nemaju bas nikakvog utjecaja) na porodiljnom dobivati minimalnu naknadu. No, napomenula je da bi se mozda mogle ipak mijenjati neke stvari u ovom bajnom zakonu upravo iz ovog razloga sto se izjednacavaju nezaposlene zene i one koje su iz bilo kojeg razloga imale prekid u radnom odnosu, makar i jedan dan!!! Meni je termin 14.9. (a zamislite, 12 mjeseci neprekinutog radnog odnosa cu navrsiti 1.9.!!!) pa se do tada mozda nesto jos i promijeni, drzim nam svima fige! Eto, cisto da znate ako se nadje jos tko sa slicnim problemom mojemu...

----------


## draga

MOgu ja jedno pitanje kao eventualna buduca trudnica.

Sad sam bila 2 tjedna na bolovanju na šifri N98 100% preko HZZO-a...Sto bi znacilo da mi je firma isplatila za 2 mjesec nekih 3200..a tako ce biti i za 3-ci mjesec.
Ono sto me zanima je ako ostanem trudna vec kod sljedeceg FET-a hoce li se meni u prosjek ulaziti puna placa ili tih isplacenih 3200 kuna jel to bome jako smanjuje prosjek?

----------


## vesna72

tih 3200 kn od poslodavca. ali djelit će se s brojem odrađenih radnih sati, a neće se računati kao 3200 kn za mjesec dana.
ne bi trebalo utjecati na prosjek (osim ako zbog nepune satnice recimo nemaš nekih bonusa koje inače imaš i sl...)

----------


## Bessie

> tih 3200 kn od poslodavca. ali djelit će se s brojem odrađenih radnih sati, a neće se računati kao 3200 kn za mjesec dana.
> ne bi trebalo utjecati na prosjek (osim ako zbog nepune satnice recimo nemaš nekih bonusa koje inače imaš i sl...)


A mene u knjigovodstvu moje firme uvjeravali da to nije točno. I satnicu mi izračunali dijeleći je sa ukupnim brojem radnih sati u mjesecu. Naravno, srušiti će mi prosjek. Jel te obračune netko na HZZo-u kontrolira?

----------


## draga

> tih 3200 kn od poslodavca. ali djelit će se s brojem odrađenih radnih sati, a neće se računati kao 3200 kn za mjesec dana.
> ne bi trebalo utjecati na prosjek (osim ako zbog nepune satnice recimo nemaš nekih bonusa koje inače imaš i sl...)


Pa to mi je onda kao da mi uzmu i punu satnicu. :D  :D 
3200 za 3 tjedna ili 4000 za 4 tjedna ( to je sve onako cca)..u biti dode na skoro isti prosjek..

Pa to je onda ok ako je tako..

----------


## vesna72

je    :Smile:  

za one koji i dalje sumnjaju (ili za njihovo knjigovodstvo) - link na obrazac u kome se vidi kako se prosjek obračunava. a imaju i upute sitnim slovima na drugoj strani   :Wink:  
http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/tiskanice/novo/R1.pdf




> 8. Upisuje se iznos koji se dobiva kada se zbroj ukupno isplaćenih plaća podijeli s brojem sati za koje je ta plaća obračunata - stupac (3) : stupac (7).

----------


## BP

evo ja danas opet zvala HZZO i ona tvrdi da gledaju 6 mjeseci unazad od otvaranja komplikacija.

----------


## mamma san

> evo ja danas opet zvala HZZO i ona tvrdi da gledaju 6 mjeseci unazad od otvaranja komplikacija.


BP, kao što ti je Vesna72 i napisala...ONI GLEDAJU 6 mjeseci unazad (forumular je kreiran za tih 6 mjeseci koji prethod mjesecu kad si otišla na bolovanje). U tih šest mjeseci upisuju ti se plaće (i sati rada), a oni mjeseci kad si bila na komplikacijama ostavljaju se prazni. Tad  nisi radila i te podathe HZZO ima. Prosjek ti se računa temeljem isplaćene plaće i sata rada na koje se ta plaća odnosi.

----------


## LIMA

> evo ja danas opet zvala HZZO i ona tvrdi da gledaju 6 mjeseci unazad od otvaranja komplikacija.


Pa to sam ti već jednom napisala   :Grin:  
mamma san, taj formular popunjavaju i ona ga nosi PRIJE KOMPLIKACIJA. (kako na listi mogu biti komplikacije kada još nije otišla na komplikacije?) Gleda se 6 plaća PRIJE ODLASKA NA KOMPLIKACIJE, a ne prije porodiljnog.

----------


## vesna72

a kako netko može znati da će do otvaranja porodiljnog biti na komplikacijama (osim u vrlo rijetkim slučajevima, koji su ipak iznimka, a ne pravilo)?

ako se otvara bolovanje radi komplikacija u trudnoći, logično je da se formular ispunjava prije komplikacija i gleda 6 mjeseci prije komplikacija. to je ono - (kako na listi mogu biti komplikacije kada još nije otišla na komplikacije?)   :Grin:  

ako se otvara rodiljni, gleda se 6 mjeseci prije rodiljnog

petpostavljam da  LIMA priča o iznimci od pravila - iliti nastavnom bolovanju.
ako se rodiljni dopust nastavlja na bolovanje radi komplikacija u trudnoći - MOŽE se uzeti bilo stari prosjek (6 mjeseci prije otvaranja bolovanja), bilo novi (6 mjeseci prije otvaranja rodiljnog). kako je za korisnicu povoljnije.

BP, sad znamo kaj su ti na hzzo-u rekli. a kaj si ih točno pitala?   :Smile:

----------


## LIMA

:Laughing:  
Ovo bi se na kraju moglo nazvati "rekonstrukcija"    :Laughing:  
Najčešće dobiješ nedorečeno hipotetsko pitanje i onda pogađaš, svi ustvari pišemo o istom ali se međusobno ne razumijemo   :Grin:

----------


## Bessie

> je    
> 
> za one koji i dalje sumnjaju (ili za njihovo knjigovodstvo) - link na obrazac u kome se vidi kako se prosjek obračunava. a imaju i upute sitnim slovima na drugoj strani   
> http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/tiskanice/novo/R1.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ali moje knjigovodstvo je tako obračunate ER1 obrasce poslalo HZZO-u. I šta da ja sad radim?    :Sad:   :?

----------


## vesna72

jesi već dobila izračun? hzzo bi to trebao kontrolirati

----------


## Bessie

Komplikacije sam otvorila 11. 2. tako da ovaj mjesec trebam dobiti prvu nkanadu s HZZo-a.   :Smile:  Ne znam kako to funkcionira, jel trebam dobiti neko rješenje? Papire je na HZZO predao knjigovodstveni servis, ne ja, pa nemam pojma šta su tamo rekli

----------


## luce27

mene zanima konkretan odgovor u vezi moje situacije. u neprekinutom radnom odnosu sam od 02.05.2008. Na bolovanje uslijed kompl u trudnići sam otišla 10.12.08.Jasno mi je da nemem pravo na naknadu u iznosu od 4250 kn jer nemam 12 mj staža, nego samo 831 kn. al me zanima dali imam pravo na isplatu delimitirane rodiljne naknade kad otvorim rodiljni dopust koji bi trebala otvoriti u 6-om mjesecu budući da ću imati do tada 13 mj neprekinutog staža ( ako bolovanje ulazi u staž ). I ako imam dali mi se uzima prosjek plaća 6 mj prije nego su mi otvorene komplikacije.
Unaprijed zahvaljujem na odgovoru

----------


## Bessie

Bolovanje ti ulazi u staž, Luce
Trebala bi dobivati delimitiranu naknadu

----------


## Bessie

I da dodam, u pravu si i kod prosjeka, ukoliko ne prekidaš komplikacije, gleda ti se šest mjeseci prije njih jer one ne ulaze u prosjek

----------


## luce27

Hvala Bessie  :Love:  ! nadam se da će biti tako, a ne da ću spasti na minimalac od 1660 kn kako mi je prvotno rečeno na HZZO-u kad sam ih kontaktirala telefonskim putem :?

----------


## mamma san

> mene zanima konkretan odgovor u vezi moje situacije. u neprekinutom radnom odnosu sam od 02.05.2008. Na bolovanje uslijed kompl u trudnići sam otišla 10.12.08.Jasno mi je da nemem pravo na naknadu u iznosu od 4250 kn jer nemam 12 mj staža, nego samo 831 kn. al me zanima dali imam pravo na isplatu delimitirane rodiljne naknade kad otvorim rodiljni dopust koji bi trebala otvoriti u 6-om mjesecu budući da ću imati do tada 13 mj neprekinutog staža ( ako bolovanje ulazi u staž ). I ako imam dali mi se uzima prosjek plaća 6 mj prije nego su mi otvorene komplikacije.
> Unaprijed zahvaljujem na odgovoru



Luce27, ovo ti je odgovor vesne72. 




> luce27 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mene zanima konkretan odgovor u vezi moje situacije. u neprekinutom radnom odnosu sam od 02.05.2008. Na bolovanje uslijed kompl u trudnići sam otišla 10.12.08.Jasno mi je da nemem pravo na naknadu u iznosu od 4250 kn jer nemam 12 mj staža, nego samo 831 kn. al me zanima dali imam pravo na isplatu delimitirane rodiljne naknade kad otvorim rodiljni dopust koji bi trebala otvoriti u 6-om mjesecu budući da ću imati do tada 13 mj neprekinutog staža ( ako bolovanje ulazi u staž ).
> 
> 
> da. bolovanje ulazi u staž i ispunjavat ćeš uvjet prethodnog staža osiguranja od 12 mjeeci.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## mamma san

Ovaj topic zaključavam, jer se svi polako već gube na njemu.

Novi topic je ovdje: http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=74944

----------

